# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2011



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

Boa Noite!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco (2 km/h) de Sul.
Temperatura Actual: *15.7ºC*
Humidade: *95%*


----------



## Stinger (1 Mai 2011 às 01:36)

Para os lados de paredes via alguns claroes ... De tarde ainda presenciei alguma trovoada , em que me deitou a luz abaixo até as 19h da noite 

abcs


----------



## aikkoset (1 Mai 2011 às 02:02)

Stinger disse:


> Para os lados de paredes via alguns claroes ... De tarde ainda presenciei alguma trovoada , em que me deitou a luz abaixo até as 19h da noite
> 
> abcs



Boas Stinger
Por aqui 14.7º com vento fraco neste momento


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 10:08)

Buenos Dias! 

De momento, chove fraco. O vento sopra moderadamente (17 km/h) de ENE.
Temperatura Actual: *15.1ºC*
Humidade: *98%*

Temperatura Mínima: *14.8ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *5.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2011 às 10:36)

Bons dias, 

Maio começa bastante chuvoso ( acumulados *15.0 mm* desde as oh ) ( ontem *8.6 mm*)

*Actual*

temp. 13.7ºc ( mínima *12.7ºc* )

Vento: SSW:13 Km/h

Pressão: 1000.1 hpa

Humidade: 93%


Chove moderado neste momento!


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 12:38)

Boa Tarde!

O céu continua nublado e o vento moderado (17 km/h) de E.
Temp. Actual: *16.3ºC*
Humidade: *91%*
Prec. Acumulada: *6.4 mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2011 às 13:38)

Boa Tarde,

Não chove neste momento, o céu está muito encorberto com a aproximação de uma célula na região do grande porto que poderá haver chuva moderada e formação de trovoada.

Temperatura- *16ºC*
Pressão - *1000 hPa*
Vento- *11 km/h *
Humidade- *88%*


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

Neste momento Chuva moderada .


----------



## CptRena (1 Mai 2011 às 14:25)

Estou a ouvir 
Pela imagem de satélite e de radar parece ter-se desenvolvido uma célula a sudeste. E para Este-Sudeste está tudo escuro.


----------



## I_Pereira (1 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Ouve-se trovoada por Aveiro


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2011 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

O dia começou com chuva, por vezes moderada. A trovoada não se fez sentir pelo menos durante a manhã e a tarde.
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 13,7ºC*
*Tmáx: 18,3ºC*
*Precipitação acumulada: 13,7 mm*
*Rajada máxima: 25,6 km\h de S*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 70%
Ponto condensação: 11,4ºC
Pressão: 1000,3 hPa
Vento médio: 6,1 km\h
Rajada: 10,1 km\h de SSO*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2011 às 17:50)

Deixo aqui o meu pequeno contributo de imagens captadas a 23 de Abril, pouco antes da chegada de um forte mas curto aguaceiro, acompanhado de trovoada, mesmo ao final da tarde.
O céu estava maravilhoso a essa hora...













Nesta imagem observam-se gaivotas (!) - estas gaivotas vão a mais de 30 km do mar alimentar-se a um aterro sanitário, e ao fim da tarde há sempre este espectáculo de centenas delas a regressarem ao litoral marítimo...




Fabulosa imagem da luz refletida pelas várias camadas das nuvens (sem tratamento de imagem)













-----------

Ontem, sábado, antes da chegada de um aguaceiro moderado (também de curta duração) o céu estava ameaçador. Numa freguesia perto daqui o aguaceiro foi muito forte.






















P.S.: Não coloco estas imagens no tópico de fotografia de Portugal porque entendo que é um pouco desfasado em relação ao conteúdo dos últimos dias - noutros pontos do país tem havido fenómenos interessantes; por aqui apenas a curiosidade das tonalidades do céu...
Para mais foram tiradas com telemóvel e tem uma qualidade limitada


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Pelo Porto não chove desde o fim da mahã, apesar de muitas nuvens, mas que descarregam mais para o interior.

  Vento fraco e 19,4º.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Porto não chove desde o fim da mahã, apesar de muitas nuvens, mas que descarregam mais para o interior.
> 
> Vento fraco e 19,4º.



Exactamente, Veterano! 

A temperatura Máxima, foi atingida às 15h18, com 18.9ºC.

O vento, agora, sopra fraco (6 km/h) de SSE.
Temperatura Actual: *17.6ºC*
Humidade: *80%*


PS: Boas Tonalidades de cores, nas fotos do Aristocrata.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 18:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo aqui o meu pequeno contributo de imagens captadas a 23 de Abril, pouco antes da chegada de um forte mas curto aguaceiro, acompanhado de trovoada, mesmo ao final da tarde.
> O céu estava maravilhoso a essa hora...



   Fotos muito bonitas, Aristocrata.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

Obrigado

Acabei de fazer uns largos minutos de observação, junto com os meus filhos, de centenas e centenas (milhares...) de gaivotas em formações espectaculares - triângulos, formas de asa, etc., etc. - que estão agora a regressar ao mar. Vão na direcção do Grande Porto e certamente poderão ser avistados estes bandos por muita gente aí sediada. Agora parece que vai passar a ser um momento "turístico" ao final do dia...

O céu permanece muito nublado por nebulosidade média. O vento é calmo.

*Atual*
*Tatual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto condensação: 12,8ºC
Pressão:  1000,3 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h
Rajada: 6,5 km\h de NNE*


----------



## 1337 (1 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Bonitas fotos Aristocrata 
por aqui tudo calma agora com alguma chuva pela tarde


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Acabei de fazer uns largos minutos de observação, junto com os meus filhos, de centenas e centenas (milhares...) de gaivotas em formações espectaculares - triângulos, formas de asa, etc., etc. - que estão agora a regressar ao mar. Vão na direcção do Grande Porto e certamente poderão ser avistados estes bandos por muita gente aí sediada. Agora parece que vai passar a ser um momento "turístico" ao final do dia...



Uma Grandes amigas. 
Que gostam de parar aqui no telhado, e uma vez tive uma que se aventurou a ficar no parapeito da minha janela, da parte de dentro do quarto. 
É preciso ter cuidado com alguns mísseis largados por elas, que podem ser muito maus...

--

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (2 km/h) de O.
Temperatura Actual: *17.1ºC*
Humidade: *80%*


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

João Soares disse:


> Uma Grandes amigas.
> Que gostam de parar aqui no telhado, e uma vez tive uma que se aventurou a ficar no parapeito da minha janela, da parte de dentro do quarto.
> É preciso ter cuidado com alguns mísseis largados por elas, que podem ser muito maus...



  Francamente não acho grande piada às gaivotas, são agressivas e expulsaram os bandos de pombas bem bonitos que existiam na Madalena.

  Terá a ver com alguma alteração climática?


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

_Extremos do dia 01.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *18.9ºC* _(15h18)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.8ºC* _(05h21)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *68%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *24.4 km/h ENE* _(12h50)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.4 km/h E* _(12h51)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *6.4 mm*
Máximo Rain Rate: *43.8 mm/h* _(09h57)_


----------



## CptRena (2 Mai 2011 às 01:09)

Noite muito tranquila. Sem vento, céu limpo (estrelado) existindo apenas algum nevoeiro.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2011 às 07:25)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo com algum nevoeiro no horizonte.
Temperatura Mínima: 12.3ºC _(06h54)_
Vento fraco (8 km/h)* de NO.
Temperatura Actual: *12.8ºC*
Humidade: *98 %*

*Média de vento


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mai 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia, começamos a semana com céu limpo e ausência de vento... 
Temperatura actual-18º.


----------



## aikkoset (2 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!
Dia Primaveril com vento fraco de oeste, algumas nuvens de formação vertical a sudeste temp. 24.7ºC


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Típico dia primaveril, tendo amanhecido completamente limpo, e com ausência de vento. De momento, bastantes formações verticais e ja se faz sentir algum vento.

Excelente continuação a todos!


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Veterano disse:


> Francamente não acho grande piada às gaivotas, são agressivas e expulsaram os bandos de pombas bem bonitos que existiam na Madalena.
> 
> Terá a ver com alguma alteração climática?



Entre pombos e gaivotas venha o diabo e escolha


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2011 às 19:56)

Boa Tarde! 

Não estive em Canidelo o dia todo, mas graças aos dados guardados, aí vai o relato.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.3ºC _(12h01)_
A rajada máxima foi de 26.6 km/h de SO às 15h14.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado (15 km/h) de O.
Temperatura Actual: *16.7ºC*
Humidade: *84%*


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 13.9 ºc ( mínima *10.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.4 ºc* )

Vento NW: 10 Km/h7

Humidade: 82 %

Pressão: 1008.0 hpa

Dia com alguma nebulosidade, alternado com períodos de sol.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

_Extremos do dia 02.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.3ºC* _(12h01)_
Temperatura Mínima: *12.3ºC* _(06h54)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *67%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *26.6 km/h SO* _(15h14)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *17.9 km/h SO* _(15h24)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!

A manhã começa com o belo chilrear da passarada, juntamente com alguma neblina.
Temperatura Mínima: 14.0ºC _(06h52)_

Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: *14.3ºC*
Humidade: *94%*
Vento fraco (4 km/h) de O


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mai 2011 às 09:52)

bom dia...

o dia começa nublado e com a temperatura nos 14,7º.
um abraço


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 12:47)

Boa Tarde!

Alguns cumulos no horizonte. Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de 20 km/h.
Temperatura Actual: *18.3ºC*
Humidade: *67%*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde!

Temperatura Máxima: 19.7ºC (15h21)

Por agora, céu pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus e cumulus vagueiam pelo céu.
Vento fraco (7 km/h) de O.
Temperatura Actual: *17.4ºC*
Humidade: *70%*


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 13.9 ºc ( mínima *11.9ºc* ) ( máxima *19.0 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa

Humidade: 84 %

Noite com ambiente bastante fresco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

_Extremos do dia 03.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.7ºC* _(15h21)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.0ºC* _(06h52)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *56%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *25.9 km/h S* _(14h05)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *18.5 km/h S* _(16h11)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura: *15.4ºC*
Humidade: *78%*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Céu estrelado, temperatura atual 15.1ºC.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Boa noite...
Temp. atual 14.2
Temp. max  24.3
Temp. min.  13.8
Abraço a todos


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 07:31)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: 12.3ºC _(06h44)_

Céu limpo e vento fraco (5 km/h) de NO.
Temperatura: *12.6ºC*
Humidade: *94%*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro pela zona de Rio Tinto, de resto muito sol e 15,8º.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mai 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se muito nublado (eu diria que 60% do céu está encoberto) e o vento é fraco.
O sol vai dando um ar da sua graça mas um bocado "tremido"...

*Tmín: 6,6ºC (06.17h)*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 56%
Ponto condensação: 9,9ºC
Pressão: 1019,8 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 4,0 km\h de SSO*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo e vento moderado de S.
Temperatura Actual: *18.4ºC*
Humidade: *66%*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 18:57)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu pouco nublado com apenas alguns cumulus e cirrus no céu.
Temperatura Máxima registada às 16h31 com 19.2ºC.

Temperatura Actual: *18.8ºC*
Humidade: *62%*
Vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Boa noite

Dia com céu pouco nublado, com a max. a chegar aos 23.1ºC.
Tmin.11.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

_Extremos do dia 04.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.2ºC* _(16h31)_
Temperatura Mínima: *12.3ºC* _(06h44)_

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *54%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *22.9 km/h S* _(15h06)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *17.2 km/h SE* _(16h21)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento nulo (0 km/h).
Temperatura: *15.8ºC*
Humidade: *81%*


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade, um início de dia bem fresquinho, com algum nevoeiro que se dissipou rapidamente..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 14.3 ºc ( mínima *9.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.8 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão:1018.4 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2011 às 07:26)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.7ºC _(06h14)_

Céu limpo e vento fraco (8 km/h) de NO.
Temperatura: *13.3ºC*
Humidade: *84%*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Boa Tarde!

Este tempo monótono não traz tanta vivacidade ao fórum...

Céu limpo e vento moderado (17 km/h) de SO.
Temperatura Actual: *18.7ºC*
Humidade: *69%*


----------



## aikkoset (5 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Boas Noites
Mais um dia primaveril ficando o céu encoberto ao final da tarde, vento fraco de NW.
T max. 26.8
T atual 16.5


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

_Extremos do dia 05.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.9ºC* _(17h20)_
Temperatura Mínima: *12.7ºC* _(06h14)_

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *55%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *23.7 km/h S* _(12h39)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *18.3 km/h SE* _(13h12)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura: *16.3ºC*
Humidade: *88%*


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Mai 2011 às 06:00)

Bom dia a todos,

Tenho andado arredado destes campos, apesar de já ter idade para ter juízo a semana da queima conjuntamente com o trabalho quase que me roubam todo o tempo que tenho...
Para já o dia começa bem ameno, nuvens altas e a temperatura bem agradável...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura*: 13,1ºC
*Pressão*: 1009.9hPa
*Humidade relativa*: 85%
*Vento*: nulo


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2011 às 07:32)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: 14.2ºC _06h21_

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura: *14.7ºC*
Humidade: *93%*


----------



## Veterano (6 Mai 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens ofuscam o sol, vento fraco e 14,7º.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2011 às 08:47)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Céu limpo e vento nulo.



O céu encobriu. O vento já apareceu, embora muito fraco (4 km/h) de NO.
Temperatura: *15.8ºC*
Humidade: *85%*


----------



## PauloSR (6 Mai 2011 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,

Forte aguaceiro caiu por volta das 14h30 (com duração entre 20 a 25 minutos), acompanhado de dois trovões bem audíveis. 

Quase que estragava a visita do nosso Presidente da República, Prof. Dr. Aníbal Cavaco Silva, ao concelho da Póvoa de Lanhoso. Porém, com a chegada dele, o sol reinou e por sinal, bem abrasador, convidando a uma bela sombra 

Posto isto, dia com períodos de muita nebulosidade.

Continuação a todos


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu com alguma nebulosidade que por agora continua.
O vento soprou moderadamente, com uma rajada de *24.8 km/h*. E, agora, também ele sopra moderadamente de NE, à 16 km/h.

Temperatura Actual: *17.7ºC*
Humidade: *76%*


----------



## Marcos André (6 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

Por Barrô o dia foi calmo com alguma instabildade mas nada muito intenso por volta do meio dia. o vento por agora é fraco e o céu com algumas nuvens. temperatura  18°C.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2011 às 22:29)

Boa Noite! 

Vindo de uma caminhada pela praia, ao chegar a Valadares começaram a cair umas pingas e tive que regressar caso engrossa-se o que não sucedeu.

Temperatura: *17.2ºC*
Humidade: *79%*
Vento moderado de E. (18 km/h)


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

_Extremos do dia 06.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.7ºC* _(14h27)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.2ºC* _(06h21)_

Humidade Máxima: *95%*
Humidade Mínima: *61%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *24.8 km/h S* _(13h13)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.8 km/h E* _(13h54)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi temperado com algum sol e temperatura amena.
O céu alternou entre o parcialmente nublado e o muito nublado. Pela manhã ainda com nebulosidade alta e pela tarde com nuvens médias.
vento fraco a moderado (pela tarde); neste momento encontra-se fraco.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,5ºC*
*Tmáx: 22,9ºC*
*Rajada máx: 25,9 km\h de SSO*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 75%
Ponto condensação: 10,4ºC
Pressão: 1009,5 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h
Rajada: 6,1 km\h de SSO*


----------



## 1337 (6 Mai 2011 às 23:21)

Acabou de cair agora um aguaceiro que ja rendeu 1 mm
Nada mau mas espero por mais


----------



## aikkoset (7 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite
Por aqui céu quase limpo, temp atual 16.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2011 às 00:39)

Boa noite

Por aqui ainda não choveu, mas o céu está muito nublado.
Tatual: 16.6ºC


----------



## aikkoset (7 Mai 2011 às 10:25)

Bom dia
Por aqui manhã com alguns aguaceiros t. atual 16.2


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2011 às 10:26)

Bom Dia! 

De momento, chove fraco. O vento sopra moderadamente (30 km/h) e a rajada máxima foi de *40.7 km/h* às 07h36.

Temperatura: *15.7ºC*
Humidade: *81%*


----------



## lucitown (7 Mai 2011 às 12:39)

Não chove , poucas nuvens mas muito vento por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Bom dia

Por aqui o vento sopra moderado, com a rajada máxima a chegar aos 39.9km/h.
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando entre nuvens, temperatura atual 20.3ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5mm


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2011 às 13:52)

Bom Dia


Neste momento, não chove, mas o céu está com algumas nuvens e a fazer-se sol, o vento sopra forte em espinho.

Temperatura:*21ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde! 

O vento moderado continua com média de *30.2 km/h*, com rajada máxima de *41.1 km/h*.

Temperatura: *17.9ºC*
Humidade: *59%*
Céu pouco nublado por cumulus.


----------



## aikkoset (7 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Depois de uma tarde agradável com 20.3 de max. e vento moderado de Sul a chuva regressou no inicio da noite,temp atual 15.8º.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

Boa Noite


Há mais ou menos 25 minutos, passou um vendaval com vento forte por ordem dos 60 km/h que abanou imenso portas e janelas( demorou cerca de 5 minutos), "foi assustador", com chuva forte e alguns relâmpagos no céu( parecia a formação de um tornado).

 Agora neste momento acalmou um pouco o tempo, agora está vento forte, céu muito nublado e não chove.


Alguém esteve presente na passagem desta frente aqui na cidade de espinho ou arredores, para podemos abordar este assunto mais ao detalhe????


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2011 às 00:34)

Boa noite

Dia de alguns períodos de chuva fraca. Agora pela noite um ou outro aguaceiro moderado mas de muito curta duração.
Vento moderado com rajadas.

*Extremos 07 Maio*
*Tmín: 12,0ºC*
Tmáx: 18,8ºC
*Precipitação: 5,3 mm*
*Rajada máxima: 39,2 km\h de SSO*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 92%
Ponto condensação: 12,1ºC
Pressão: 1014,7 hPa
Vento médio: 10,1 km\h
Rajada: 14,0 km\h de SSE*


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2011 às 01:15)

_Extremos do dia 07.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *18.8ºC* _(13h51)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.0ºC* _(08h17)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *50%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *50.0 km/h SE* _(22h33)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *34.2 km/h SE* _(20h53)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2011 às 01:18)

Boa Noite! 

Cai um aguaceiro fraco. O vento sopra moderado a forte, com rajadas de 41 km/h, vento médio de 22.2 km/h.

Temperatura: *16.4ºC*
Humidade: *84%*


----------



## aikkoset (8 Mai 2011 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Por cá o dia amanheceu com alguns aguaceiros, de momento vento fraco de SW com 15.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

Bom Dia! 

O vento abrandou às 3h10, mesmo assim soprando moderado.
Céu muito nublado. Acumulei *1.1 mm*.
Temperatura Actual: *17.4ºC*
Humidade: *61%*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2011 às 12:07)

Boa tarde. Dia agradável, com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e 17,8º.


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2011 às 16:05)

Boa Tarde! 

Um pequeno e fraco aguaceiro acaba de regar Canidelo. 
Vento moderado (17 km/h) de SO.
Temperatura: *17.6ºC*
Humidade: *82%*


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia com algumas nuvens, chuva durante a madrugada.

*Actual:
*
temp: 13.9 ºc ( mínima *12.6ºc* ) ( máxima *18.5 ºc* )

Vento:WNW_ 9 Km/h ( máximo 45 Km/h de SW às 02:05 h)

Pressão: 1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 80%

Precipitação: *5.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura Actual: *14.3ºC*
Humidade: *78%*

Como a temperatura Mínima está a ser batida constantemente, postarei amanhã os extremos.

Fiquem bem!


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2011 às 07:19)

_Extremos do dia 08.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.8ºC* _(14h58)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.1ºC* _(23h54)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *57%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *43.5 km/h ENE* _(02h15)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *33.3 km/h ESE* _(01h42)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2011 às 07:23)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima deu-se às 06h03 de 12.1ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco (8 km/h) de quadrante NO.
Temperatura: *12.6ºC*
Humidade: *93%*


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Manhã algo fresca, com 14,6º, vento fraco e algum nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, na zona mais baixa.


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado (20 km/h) de Oeste.
Temperatura: *19.1ºC*
Humidade: *53%*


----------



## aikkoset (9 Mai 2011 às 13:40)

Boa tarde a todos
Depois de uma manhã fresca como referiu o Veterano eis que temos um inicio de tarde com céu limpo e temperatura a prometer atual 25.3º.


----------



## aikkoset (9 Mai 2011 às 13:44)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Depois de uma manhã fresca como referiu o Veterano eis que temos um inicio de tarde com céu limpo e temperatura a prometer atual 25.3º.



Bem, junto a orla costeira a temp. não deve subir tanto


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2011 às 14:49)

aikkoset disse:


> Bem, junto a orla costeira a temp. não deve subir tanto



  Tens razão, colega, fui almoçar a casa, coisa rara, e a noroestada imperava.   

  Pouco passará dos 20º na orla costeira, o João poderá confirmar.


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Veterano disse:


> Tens razão, colega, fui almoçar a casa, coisa rara, e a noroestada imperava.
> 
> Pouco passará dos 20º na orla costeira, o João poderá confirmar.



Confirmo sim senhor.
A máxima foi de *19.5ºC*, teve a tarde toda a variar entre os 18-19ºC.
O vento sempre a soprar moderadamente, tendo atingido 29.0 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

Boas noites,

por aqui dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta ao fim da tarde , vento NW moderado em especial  durante a tarde.

Neste momento

temp: 13.7 ºc ( mínima *9.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.6 ºc* )

Vento NW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## Marcos André (9 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Boa noite
Por barrô o estado do tempo não foi muito diferente, ceu limpo. a temperatura max não foi além dos 23ºC e a temperatura min foi de 10ºC. vento moderado.


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco (6 km/h) de O.
Temperatura: *15.6ºC*
Humidade: *74%*


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2011 às 07:23)

_Extremos do dia 09.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.5ºC* _(11h18)_
Temperatura Mínima: *12.1ºC* _(06h03)_

Humidade Máxima: *95%*
Humidade Mínima: *45%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *29.0 km/h SO* _(17h50)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *22.2 km/h SO* _(17h08)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima atingida de 13.2ºC às 05h33.

Céu limpo e vento fraco (3 km/h) de N.
Temperatura: *14.3ºC*
Humidade: *89%*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, a prometer subida de temperatura, mas a nortada não vai proporcionar grandes voos.

  Por agora 15,7º.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde!

Chegando ao 10º dia do mês de Maio, eis que ultrapasso a barreira dos 20ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado (12 km/h) SO.
Temperatura: *21.3ºC*
Humidade: *63%*


----------



## CptRena (10 Mai 2011 às 15:45)

Temperaturas entre os 25-26ºC no termómetro do carro(15:30)
Formações nublosas (cúmulos) para Este.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2011 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde!

Temperatura Máxima registada 22.7ºC

Céu com alguns cumulus no horizonte e vento fraco a moderado (10 km/h) de NO.
Temperatura: *21.5ºC*
Humidade: *71%*


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Boas noites, 

dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo com subida de temperatura.

*Actual
*
temp: 18.8 ºc ( mínima *11.7 ºc *) ( máxima *25.0 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Humidade: 63 %


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco muito fraco.
Está uma noite agradável mas um bocado "sufocante".
Temperatura: *17.9ºC*
Humidade: *93%*


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. O ambiente começa a aquecer, com 19,7º e vento fraco, num céu quase limpo.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 10:39)

_Extremos do dia 10.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *22.7ºC* _(14h14)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.2ºC* _(05h33)_

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *58%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *20.9 km/h S* _(14h49)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *14.8 km/h SE* _(15h55)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 10:41)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. O ambiente começa a aquecer, com 19,7º e vento fraco, num céu quase limpo.



Bom dia!

O dia começou quente. Já estão *20.2ºC* com 82% de humidade relativa.
O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco (4 km/h) de quadrante E.
A temperatura Mínima não foi além dos 16.3ºC às 06h41.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 15:10)

Canidelo - O Ar Condicionado Natural cá do fórum, está com *23.2ºC* e *67%*


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mai 2011 às 15:47)

Boa tarde
Por cá tarde bem quente 29.6º de max. com vento fraco de NO, alguns cumulos a formaren-se a Leste.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde! 

A máxima do dia esta a ser atingida agora com *24.1ºC* e *66%* de humidade.


----------



## Fi (11 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 16ºC e máxima de 27,5ºC. 
Neste momento, marca 25ºC mas eu acho que deve estar errado... Uma diferença tão grande de temperatura entre eu e o João Soares?


----------



## Fi (11 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> A máxima do dia esta a ser atingida agora com *24.1ºC* e *66%* de humidade.



Tenho 25ºC aqui, afinal li mal o teu post.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Fi disse:


> Tenho 25ºC aqui, afinal li mal o teu post.



Boa Tarde, Fi!

Estou agora com *21.2ºC* e com *78%*


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Boas tardes, 

um dia em que se sentiu já com algum calor, por vezes alguma nebulosidade alta, durante a tarde nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical visíveis muito ao longe para Leste ...

Actual:

temp: 22.4 ºc ( mínima *15.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.9 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Humidade: 59%


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 21:45)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*18.8ºC* e *92%*


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Boa noite
Temp atual 20.4
         Max. 29.6
         Min. 13.8
Noite com alguns cirrus a passear entre as estrelas


----------



## jpmartins (11 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite 
Noite com céu estrelado, temperatura atual 20.6ºC

Tmax.29.5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Boa noite

Dia de céu pouco nublado; bastante neblina e vento geralmente fraco.
Observou-se a formação de alguns "cogumelos", nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical interessantes para o interior, nas zonas serranas que separam o Entre-Douro e Minho de Trás-Os-Montes. De acordo com o relato do interior Norte e Centro, uma delas descarregou bem no Alto Douro (Carrazeda de Ansiães) com trovoada e aguaceiros fortes.

*Extremos dia 9 Maio*
*Tmín: 6,1ºC
Tmáx:22,4ºC*

*Extremos dia 10 Maio*
*Tmín: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 28,8ºC*

*Extremos dia 11 Maio* (hoje!)
*Tmín: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto condensação: 11,6ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de NNE*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 07:22)

_Extremos do dia 11.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *24.1ºC* _(17h53)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.3ºC* _(06h41)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *64%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *14.4 km/h S* _(13h38)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *10.7 km/h S* _(13h39)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 07:23)

Boa Dia! 

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco (5 km/h) de N.
*18.6ºC* e *87%*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Em preparação mais um dia bem agradável, com vento fraco, sol a brilhar e para já 18,8º.

  O tipo de ambiente que prefiro, com máxima a rondar os 25º no litoral, com vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia a todos,

Tem sido difícil estar mais presente por aqui... Ou tem sido muito trabalho ou então dou umas escapadinhas até à Serra da Estrela, por lá ontem estavam 33ºC, uma valente tosta...
Por aqui o dia bem mais ameno, temperatura agradável, pouco vento e o céu praticamente limpo...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 22,6ºC
Pressão: 1015,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: nulo*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde!

Alguns cumulus no horizonte e uma espessa camada de nevoeiro sobre o mar.
*22.9ºC* e *73%*
Heat Index: *23.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

João Soares disse:


> Alguns cumulus no horizonte e uma espessa camada de nevoeiro sobre o mar.



  Para já, em Matosinhos esse nevoeiro faz fronteira terra-mar, tem a sua piada.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

Mais no centro da cidade do Porto não se sente esse efeito da proximidade com o mar...


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Veterano disse:


> Para já, em Matosinhos esse nevoeiro faz fronteira terra-mar, tem a sua piada.



Tive a tarde toda na praia e o nevoeiro recuou um bocado da costa ao início da tarde, estando sobre o horizonte.
Os cogumelos a formarem-se e a dissiparem-se formam uma bela paisagem.
Actualmente, *25.2ºC* e *50%*

A máxima foi de 25.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Por aqui ainda está quentinho, actuais 22,6 e 59% de humidade relativa...teremos uma noite bem agradável...


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui ainda está quentinho, actuais 22,6 e 59% de humidade relativa...teremos uma noite bem agradável...



Mais para o litoral, propriamente Canidelo, estão *21.2ºC* com *80%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Pelo Aviz noite tropical, não sopra uma brisa, uns agradáveis 20,7º.


----------



## Fi (12 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Boa noite. Mínima de 16,5ºC e máxima de 29ºC. Admiro-me com este valor mais alto. Tenho o sensor virado a norte... Mais alguém se aproximou deste valor hoje?

Actual de 20ºC e uma brisa fresca.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol e calor, céu geralmente limpo, durante  a tarde nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical visível, muitos quilómetros para o interior...

Neste momento uma bela noite tropical, ainda 22.1ºc a esta hora... ( mínima *15.8ºc*) ( máxima *26.4 ºc* )

Vento: nulo

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 59 %


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Fi disse:


> Boa noite. Mínima de 16,5ºC e máxima de 29ºC. Admiro-me com este valor mais alto. Tenho o sensor virado a norte... Mais alguém se aproximou deste valor hoje?



  Na Granja, junto do oceano, parece-me que 29º são exagerados, a brisa marítima não o permite nesta altura do ano.

  Sensor a apanhar com sol, Fi?


----------



## Marcos André (12 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

boa noite!
depois de uma inicio de  manhã com algum nevoeiro o sol apareceu e a temperatura começou a subir até aos 30ºC. e a temp minima foi de 16.5ºC. vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo. e foi visível muita instabilidade para o interior.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Boa Noite!

Já deixei a tropicalidade, estando agora nos *19.9ºC* e *84%*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Dia de céu pouco nublado a limpo. Alguma névoa.
De novo observaram-se belas formações para o interior - nas zonas de transição montanhosa entre-Douro e Minho e Trás-Os-Montes.
O vento fraco a moderado, constante, que soprou variando entre os quadrantes S-O não propiciaram a vinda da nebulosidade até estas paragens litorais (excepção aos nevoeiros de componente marítima). Se se mantiverem estes ventos não teremos trovoadas por cá - as hipóteses já não eram famosas...

*Extremos dia 12 Maio*
*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC
Rajada máxima: 22,7 km\h de SSO*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 74%
Ponto condensação: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h
Rajada: 4,7 km\h de N*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

_Extremos do dia 12.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *25.6ºC* _(15h43)_
Temperatura Mínima: *17.3ºC* _(03h40)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *48%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *14.1 km/h S* _(14h29)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *10.7 km/h SSE* _(15h43)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Mikovski (12 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

No marques também nao corre brisa. Tou num 13º andar e abri as portas e janelas, porque o meu quarto está quente, mas não adiantou muito...
Está uma noite espetacular no Porto.

Acham que ainda vai chover esta noite? O ar parece bastante humido.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Mesão Frio/Amarante: Queda de granizou impediu circulação na EN 101

Fonte: DN


----------



## Fi (13 Mai 2011 às 03:11)

Veterano disse:


> Na Granja, junto do oceano, parece-me que 29º são exagerados, a brisa marítima não o permite nesta altura do ano.
> 
> Sensor a apanhar com sol, Fi?



Veterano, nem sei como explicar onde está o sensor. Mas lá percebi que está virado a Norte/Noroeste. Ou seja, não apanha sol (porque está num terraço com sombra). Mas admito que não me parece uma temperatura fiável. Desde que o cão andou com o sensor na boca... Eu sei, é estúpido mas aconteceu.

Não baixei dos 20ºC ainda. No entanto, a noite está agradável. 

Até amanhã.


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2011 às 08:14)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura Mínima foi de 17.5ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Já estou com *20.7ºC* e *81%*


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2011 às 08:46)

A temperatura sobe a olhos visto. Sigo já com *22.1ºC* e *78%*.

Está um cheiro a maresia tão bom


----------



## aikkoset (13 Mai 2011 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Dia quente este 32.1 atual, vento fraco de Este rodando para oste no inicio da tarde


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2011 às 17:43)

Dia relativamente quente, mas nada de extraordinário...vislumbram-se umas boas formações (desenvolvimento vertical) lá mais para SE, talvez por lá a tarde esteja novamente animada...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 24,6ºC
Pressão: 1013,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 58%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

alguem sabe o que esperar da frente que vem da madeira


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2011 às 19:27)

camrov8 disse:


> alguem sabe o que esperar da frente que vem da madeira



De que falas concretamente? é que ao norte não deve chegar mesmo nada...o AA vai-nos protegendo bem deste tipo de fenómenos de SE...


----------



## Fi (13 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

Dia bem quentinho. De salientar o vento que que fez com que temperatura descesse mais rápido do que ontem. 

Máxima de 27º e a mínima não sei porque tive de fazer um reset.

Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2011 às 20:10)

Fi disse:


> Dia bem quentinho. De salientar o vento que que fez com que temperatura descesse mais rápido do que ontem.
> 
> Máxima de 27º e a mínima não sei porque tive de fazer um reset.
> 
> Sigo com 21ºC.



Por aqui mais ou menos idêntico...a humidade essa com o por do sol tem aumentado bastante...actuais 21,9ºC e 71% de humidade relativa!


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

A nortada mais uma vez a fazer das suas e a ser bem visível no Norte:


----------



## Costa (13 Mai 2011 às 22:40)

Geiras disse:


> A nortada mais uma vez a fazer das suas e a ser bem visível no Norte:



Não sei até que ponto isso é bem assim.


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

Boa Noite!

Temperatura Máxima: 25.8ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*18.7ºC* e *97%*


----------



## Marcos André (14 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

Boa noite!!
Apesar de o tempo estar calmo por estes lados tenho andado muito entusiasmado com o que se passa no interior e principalmente por já visto dois cumulonimbos, ontem e hoje. os melhores em toda a minha vida!! por cá o céu esteve limpo. só no final da tarde apareceram alguma nuvens altas. a temperatura max foi de 31ºC e a min de 16ºC. vento fraco a moderado.

na quinta, em Viseu







na sexta,  Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Teles (14 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

Boas fotos , bela célula


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 00:28)

Costa disse:


> Não sei até que ponto isso é bem assim.



Lá que ajudou, ajudou...e muito... 
Na altura era bem visível na animação do satélite uma linha imaginária a empurrar as formações para o interior...


----------



## Marcos André (14 Mai 2011 às 00:32)

Teles disse:


> Boas fotos , bela célula



obrigado!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mai 2011 às 00:42)

Geiras disse:


> A nortada mais uma vez a fazer das suas e a ser bem visível no Norte:



Acrescento que hoje foi o meu  1ª banho no Oceano defronte.
Uma ligeira brisa, eu diria uma suave  aragem ,sol a inundar e água do mar a mais de 18º....
Cuidado com esses posts despropositados...
As imagens de satélite não são como o algodão . Às vezes enganam.
Nortada?  hoje? aqui?  Desculpe mas está enganado.

Belas fotos , Marcos André...


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 09:00)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro já em fase de dissipação. *18.7ºC* e *89%*.
A temperatura não baixou dos 16.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 09:04)

_Extremos do dia 13.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *25.8ºC* _(14h43)_
Temperatura Mínima: *17.5ºC* _(05h54)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *37%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *17.2 km/h S* _(05h54)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *14.1 km/h SSO* _(13h34)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Nebulosidade alta a entrar mas parece ser de pouca dura.
O vento está calmo.

*Extremos dia 13 (6ª)*
*Tmín: 15,1ºC
Tmáx: 29,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 20,5 km\h de OSO*

*Hoje*
*Tmín: 9,7ºC*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 49%
Ponto condensação: 9,5ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h
Rajada: 6,8 km\h de NNE*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 14:22)

Depois de uma rápida subida de temperatura até aos 24.6ºC às 12h16, o vento começou a soprar moderadamente de O.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado (15 km/h- vento médio).
*23.6ºC* e *54%*


----------



## Fi (14 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.

Antes de mais, resolvi referir que me encontro a 3km da praia. Daí ter temperaturas mais altas. A diferença entre o sítio onde moro e a primeira linha de praia ainda é significativa.

A mínima foi de 15.7ºC (muito nevoeiro durante a noite) e a máxima de 27ºC novamente.

Para já, 24,6ºC e vento de Oeste.


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

Boa tarde!

A máxima registada hoje em Canidelo, foi de 26.1ºC às 17h30.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado (10 km/h).
*24.6ºC* e *50%*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

João Soares disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> A máxima registada hoje em Canidelo, foi de 26.1ºC às 17h30.
> O vento sopra fraco a moderado (10 km/h).
> *24.6ºC* e *50%*



A temperatura teve agora uma subida até aos 26.4ºC, sendo agora a máxima e a humidade caiu em flecha até aos 35%.


----------



## lucitown (14 Mai 2011 às 21:28)

Por aqui dias de praia autênticos! Excelentes temperaturas e sem nuvens! Nestes dias tenho avistado células para o interior bem carregadinhas, eu que sou spotter de aviões para mais informação apea.pt, os pilotos pediam para evitar aquelas nuvens que podiam causar problemas técnicos ou forte turbulência...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2011 às 22:05)

Boa noite

A tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, de O entre as 15 e as 20h.
Agora pela noite o vento encontra-se por vezes moderado, sendo o seu quadrante variável de N a E.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 27,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 24,5 km\h de NNE*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 21,2ºC
Hr: 38%
Ponto condensação: 6,3ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa
Vento médio: 9,4 km\h
Rajada: 17,3 km\h de NE*


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu limpo e calor.

Neste momento destaque para o vento de E/NE que sopra com alguma intensidade ( rajada máxima *41 Km/h* de NE às 23:10 h)

A noite segue tropical , ainda 21.6 ºc a esta hora, já esteve nos 20.2ºc, mas desde que se levantou mais vento de E/NE começou a subir... ( mínima *14.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *26.6 ºc* )

*actual
*
Temp: 21.6 ºc 

vento: ENE: 29 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Humidade: 38 %


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por Canidelo, está a acontecer o mesmo.
Já registei uma rajada de 46 km/h.
A temperatura ainda nos *23.1ºC* com *38%*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

Noite muito agradável.
De facto o vento aumentou de intensidade e com isso as temperaturas não vão descendo tanto como de costume. Talvez mais lá para a madrugada o vento acalme e leve a uma descida sensível da temperatura.


*Rajada máxima: 33,1 km\h de NNE pelas 22.42h*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto condensação: 6,2ºC
Pressão: 1019,8 hPa
Vento médio: 12,6 km\h
Rajada: 23,4 km\h de NE*


----------



## Marcos André (15 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Boa noite.
venho agora relatar um rajada de vento que aparceu do nada. não foi muito intenso mas ainda chegou aos 27.4km/h. os extremos de sabado foram os seguintes: temp  max de 27ºC e min de 18ºC.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

_Extremos do dia 14.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *26.8ºC* _(18h30)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.3ºC* _(04h33)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *31%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *46.1 km/h E* _(23h19)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *35.9 km/h E* _(23h58)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

O vento continua moderado com rajadas fortes. Desde às 00h , já tive uma rajada de 47.4 km/h e média de 39 km/h de E.

*21.6ºC* e 37%


----------



## aikkoset (15 Mai 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia
Por cá o dia amanheceu com vento moderado de leste e céu limpo, temp atual18.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 09:26)

Bom Dia! 

Grande ventania a noite toda que ainda dura. Rajada máxima de *59 km/h*  e média de *46.5 km/h*.

A temperatura desceu até aos 15.4ºC. Tempo seco, tendo a humidade variado durante a noite entre os 39% e os 35%.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de E.
*16.9ºC* e *35%*


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mai 2011 às 11:42)

Boa dia,

Manhã bem fresca a de hoje, com uma mínima de *15,3ºC* às 6h33min e bastante vento do quadrante este...foi uma  constante durante a noite e agora mantém-se essa tendência...
A temperatura estranhamente ou não ainda não subiu muito, mas a humidade com este vento de este esta bem baixa...
*
Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 20,6ºC
Pressão: 1021,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 36%
Vento: moderado de este*


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mai 2011 às 12:25)

Temperatura em subida, vento mantém-se moderado de este...e humidade em queda como esperado...22,1ºC e 31% de humidade relativa!


----------



## Fi (15 Mai 2011 às 12:45)

Boa tarde.

Vento muito forte durante a noite, soprando de Nordeste. A mínima foi de 14,3ºC com a humidade muito baixa, 33%.

Nestes últimos 10 minutos, a temperatura subiu de 21,8ºC para 22,2º e a humidade mantém-se nos 40%.

Esperava um ambiente mais abafado mas o dia não está tão quente como os anteriores.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo. O vento já não está tão forte como de manhã, soprando agora, moderadamente, de quadrante NE (21.3km/h).
*22.0ºC* e *29%*


----------



## lucitown (15 Mai 2011 às 18:41)

Avisto cirrus aqui na Maia


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

Bom fim de tarde

Dia muito luminoso e atmosfera muita límpida - excelente visibilidade...é a vantagem dos dias de vento
Não foi um dia quente mas sim primaveril, o ideal (digo eu). E agora o final do dia promete ser bem quente nas zonas do litoral O vento mantêm essa zona aquecida mais umas horas.
Agora o vento acalmou, soprando fraco.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 12,2ºC
Tmáx: 26,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,3 km\h de ENE*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 21,9ºC
Hr: 25%
Ponto condensação: 0,9ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de NNE*


----------



## Fi (15 Mai 2011 às 20:52)

O vento permaneceu de Este toda a tarde e o termómetro atingiu os 29,3ºC. Como já foi referido nos posts acima, a temperatura subiu ao aproximar-se o final da tarde. 

Em compensação, no Furadouro, a tarde esteve excelente com vento de noroeste e céu límpido. Um dia de praia perfeito.

Neste momento, vento fraco de NE (com cheiro a tripas da tasca aqui ao lado, devo salientar) e temperatura de 24ºC. 

Acham que teremos chuva Terça à noite ou na quarta? Qual é a vossa opinião? 







Este painel do Wetterzentrale não parece um pouco exagerado?


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

um dia de céu completamente limpo, bastante ventoso em especial durante a madrugada, humidades baixas.

*Actual
*
temp:20.9 ºc ( mínima *13.3ºc* ) ( máxima *24.4 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 16 Km/h ( rajada máxima *61 Km/h* de E às 0:57 h)

Pressão: 1020.9 hpa

Humidade: 26 %


----------



## Marcos André (15 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Boa noite!
Começo por salientar mais uma vez o forte vento que esteve durante a noite, chegando mesmo a causar danos materiais. na oficina do meu pai a força do vento conseguiu dorbrar a estrutura e meter a tocar no chão uma cobertura lateral. A rajada max registada foi de 39.6km/h.  a temp max foi de 32ºC e a min de 16.5ºC.  dia de céu limpo, mais um.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

_Extremos do dia 15.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *26.5ºC* _(17h45)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.4ºC* _(06h41)_

Humidade Máxima: *39%*
Humidade Mínima: *21%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *59.0 km/h E* _(04h02)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *46.4 km/h E* _(02h57)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Boa Noite!

Está alguém a bater a janela... Afinal é a Lestada a anunciar a sua presença. 
Já começam as rajadas de 25 km/h.
*22.5ºC* e *26%*


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mai 2011 às 23:52)

Boa noite

O dia 15 começou com umas surpreendentes rajadas de vento que por volta da 1:40 chegou aos 60.3km/h.

Tmax.27.8ºC
Tmin.16.5ºC

Tatual:18.6ºC


----------



## Stinger (16 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Bem esta noite esteve mesmo muito vento , por volta das 4/5 h da manha já havia um incendio na serra de pias em sao pedro , e com aquele vento as chamas elevavam se e alastravam que nem doidas , mas a rapida eficácia dos bombeiros evitaram o pior , ou seja , os incendiarios já andam ai 


Actualmente sigo com vento fraco em geral e temperatura amena 

abcs


----------



## aikkoset (16 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Boa noite!
Por cá vento fraco neste momento temp. 20.1, céu limpo ( bom para contemplar a Lua)


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 07:21)

Bom Dia! 

Mais uma noite onde a Lestada marcou presença, não tão forte como ontem, tendo até agora tido uma rajada máxima de 46.1 km/h.
A temperatura Mínima registada foi de 16.7ºC

Actualmente, sopra moderado a forte de E.
*16.8ºC* e *42%*


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2011 às 08:35)

Bom dia. O vento leste durante a noite não soprou tão intenso quanto ontem, já registo 20,2º.


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
*26.9ºC* e *30%*


----------



## aikkoset (16 Mai 2011 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com 29.1º de temp. e a subir!


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 15:02)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
> *26.9ºC* e *30%*



A temperatura ainda subiu aos 27.7ºC, mas depois o vento rodou para Oeste soprando moderado e a temperatura teve em queda livre até aos *24.5ºC* com a humidade em escalada até aos *43%*.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura ainda subiu aos 27.7ºC, mas depois o vento rodou para Oeste soprando moderado e a temperatura teve em queda livre até aos *24.5ºC* com a humidade em escalada até aos *43%*.



  Por Rio Tinto tudo muito tranquilo, quase sem vento, foi lestada de dia e meio apenas, felizmente.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Mai 2011 às 16:00)

Boa tarde
Por aqui (junto ao vale do Douro)  temp atual 30.2, quase sem vento com referiu o Veterano no post anterior.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

Boas
A temperatura está a descer atual 28.1ºC!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mai 2011 às 20:19)

Visualizo mammatus muito bem definidos, tenho a máquina fotográfica avariada , alguém da zona que consiga tirar


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mai 2011 às 21:11)

jpmartins disse:


> Visualizo mammatus muito bem definidos, tenho a máquina fotográfica avariada , alguém da zona que consiga tirar



Houve pessoal do Litoral Centro em Coimbra que fotografaram, deverão ter sido os mesmos que vi.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

Já vejo clarões a SE.


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 21:25)

Boa Noite!

Por Canidelo, um início de noite calma e quente.
Apenas uns cirrus no céu ondulam ao lado da lua.
O vento sopra fraco (4 km/h) de NO.
*23.0ºC* e *32%*


----------



## Fi (16 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Por Canidelo, um início de noite calma e quente.
> Apenas uns cirrus no céu ondulam ao lado da lua.
> ...



O mesmo se passa por estes lados. 22,9ºC neste momento, vento de NO, noite quente e 38% de hr.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2011 às 22:03)

Boas noites, 

por aqui também um dia quente, céu geralmente limpo, a noite segue agradável  ainda 21.5 ºc a esta hora ( mínima *14.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *26.6 ºc* )

*Actual
*
vento NNE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.9 hpa

Humidade: 43 %


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

_Extremos do dia 16.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *27.7ºC* _(14h13)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.7ºC* _(06h32)_

Humidade Máxima: *44%*
Humidade Mínima: *27%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *46.1 km/h ENE* _(05h49)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *35.2 km/h E* _(07h41)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Ainda sigo com *23.0ºC* e *32%*
O vento vai soprando fraco de quadrante Norte.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mai 2011 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Dia de céu completamente limpo desde a manhã até ao início da noite; os cirros começaram a mostrar-se entretanto, como que anunciando a proximidade dos aguaceiros e trovoadas que marcaram a tarde a noite no litoral centro.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
Bela noite...







*Extremos*
*Tmín: 12,1ºC*
*Tmáx: 29,0ºC*
*Rajada máxima: 25,2 km\h de E*


*Atual*
*Tatual: 16,6ºC
Hr: 67%
Ponto condensação: 10,5ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de N*


----------



## CptRena (17 Mai 2011 às 00:24)

Lindo!!! Trovoada sobre o mar (Sudoeste até Noroeste). Já se ouvem alguns trovões também. Pena não poder fotografar ou filmar.


----------



## Fi (17 Mai 2011 às 00:37)

Adorei a foto, Aristocrata. Está lindíssima. 

Clarões a sudoeste mas não se ouvem trovões. A temperatura não desce dos 20,8ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mai 2011 às 02:33)

Boa noite,

Cheguei agora mesmo a casa e pude visualizar uns clarões mais a sul, será o prenúncio daquilo que ai vem?
O vento esse continua forte e a humidade subiu bastante nos últimos minutos...
Durante a tarde já alguns incêndios mais para NE...talvez zona de Paredes... 

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 19,8ºC
Pressão: 1018,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 68%
Vento: forte de SE*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 07:22)

Bom Dia! 

Excelente foto, Aristocrata. 

A temperatura ainda desceu durante a noite até aos 17.6ºC.
Tive um pico de vento por volta das 02h, em que a rajada máxima foi de 41.3 km/h de SSE. Neste mesmo pico, a humidade subiu dos 47% aos 87%.

Por agora, céu nublado por cirrus ondulatos e vento fraco de E.
*18.4ºC* e *75%*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Algumas gotas começam a cair, muito esparsas. Céu encoberto, vento fraco e 18,6º completam o cenário da manhã, com tendência a agravar-se.


----------



## CptRena (17 Mai 2011 às 13:37)

Boas tardes
Um bom aguaceiro cai agora aqui na Gafanha.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 13:51)

Boa Tarde! 

Mal sai de casa às 08h, um pequeno aguaceiro fraco de chuva marcaram as primeiras pingas desta manhã.
Até ao momento tenho *2 mm*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*19.4ºC* e *89%*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

Bom dia a todos,

Por aqui só começou a chuviscar à coisa de uma hora, nos últimos minutos intensificou-se um pouco e já permitiu acumulação...no entanto certamente não teremos grandes acumulações hoje...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 21,1ºC
Pressão: 1016,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: muito fraco de E
Acumulado: 0,8mm*


----------



## aikkoset (17 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Boa tarde a todos!
 audivel temp atual 24.1


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 16:00)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> audivel temp atual 24.1



Em Canidelo, também se ouve. 4 no total.

*20.9C* e *80%*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

Boa tarde

O céu por aqui está muito ameaçador , acho que é desta que vou ver uma boa rega e trovoada.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 20:46)

Já ouvi o primeiro trovão


----------



## CptRena (17 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

O céu está castanho e carregado. A temperatura vai diminuindo e com isso a HR sobe.

T=19,2ºC
HR=80%
Valores actuais da EM da UA.

E parece que se ouvem uns 

Edit(20:51): com o por-do-sol passou de castanho a azul escuro


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

há uma célula em Aveiro e uma mais abaixo a noite vai ser animada


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

camrov8 disse:


> há uma célula em Aveiro e uma mais abaixo a noite vai ser animada



Espero que essa célula não perca potência e venha cá visitar o Je. 

*19.7ºC* e *64%*


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:43)

também eu pois pela direcção que tomam eu sou apanhado no meio


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Boas noites!

dia marcado por céu com períodos de muito nublado, um aguaceiro com gotas grossas e uns trovões audíveis por volta das 16:00h, de uma célula que passou perto mas a Este da Cidade, neste momento já avistei alguns clarões muito ao longe  na direcção sul e SE , pelo satélite há boas células nessa região.. em deslocação para Norte 

*Actual:
*
temp: 18.0 ºc ( mínima *15.9 ºc *) ( máxima *22.3ºc* )

Vento NNE. 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa

Humidade: 65 %

Precipitação acumulada : *1.5 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

A trovoada continua muito a sul de Aveiro, continuo a ver uma quantidade incrível de clarões mas muito a sul e só às vezes ouço o barulho.
Ainda não chove.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

pois vamos la ver tou na expectativa ela esta a vir mas e muito lenta


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Está mais perto, o barulho dos trovões já se fazem ouvir.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Há clarões muito difusos e distantes, olhando na direcção Sul..

Interessante a forma circular, quase perfeita da célula..


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

isso é bom , já não vejo a hora de ela chegar ca acima


----------



## I_Pereira (17 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Se se aguentar vai fazer-me sair de casa  Única coisa chata é que virado pra Sul não conheço sitios tão bons para fotos. Ela que venha


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

pois essa zona é bastante plana, eu tenho sorte pois tenho a vista desimpedida pois moro num alto


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

Radar Meteorológico MeteoGalicia disponível ao público:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

Começou a pingar aqui a sul de Aveiro, mas parece que a célula está a perder actividade.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

jpmartins disse:


> Começou a pingar aqui a sul de Aveiro, mas parece que a célula está a perder actividade.



Parece que sim, se tivesse aparecido a meio da tarde talvez se aguentasse mais tempo no trajecto...a esta hora, com menos energia disponível penso que vai começar a dissipar rapidamente à medida que segue para Norte, sobrando apenas as nuvens altas...neste momento no satélite já aparece muito menos compacta....


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:56)

ja não vejo tanta actividade como gostava parece que não tem mais para dar, vamos la ver amanha


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

Pela imagem de satélite estou no meio da célula, houve um raio aqui perto que deu para pegar na máquina, mas mais nada se passou, está moribunda


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

por aqui ainda menos sorte vejo tudo ao lado


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

tou a espera das imagens das onze e dependendo vou para a cama ou não


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

ta feito não vem mais nada


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Bem uma boa noite a todos, por aqui já não espero nada
Temperatura atual: 19.9ºC


----------



## Stinger (18 Mai 2011 às 03:26)

Toda a gente tem tudo e aqui na zona norte nada de nada ?? fonix 

É sempre a zona de lisboa e pouco mais acima que leva sempre com todos os eventos isto ano se faz


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 07:20)

_Extremos do dia 17.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *23.7ºC* _(17h44)_
Temperatura Mínima: *17.6ºC* _(03h52)_

Humidade Máxima: *92%*
Humidade Mínima: *36%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: [B41.3 km/h ENE[/B] _(02h08)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *28.3 km/h E* _(02h08)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *2.0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 07:28)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura durante a noite desceu aos 16.7ºC.
Pelos vossos relatos a célula foi-se e mais uma vez vimos passar navios, mas isso há-de mudar 

Actualmente, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco (5 km/h) de quadrante NO.
*18.6ºC* e *86%*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2011 às 09:10)

João Soares disse:


> Pelos vossos relatos a célula foi-se e mais uma vez vimos passar navios, mas isso há-de mudar



 Pois é, João, há-de mudar, mas não será para este evento. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 18,7º, a instabilidade restrita às zonas centro/sul.


----------



## aikkoset (18 Mai 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde!
O céu começa ficar bastante carregado a Sul temp. atual 26º


----------



## CptRena (18 Mai 2011 às 13:13)

Pela imagem de radar parece estar a formar-se uma bela célula a Norte daqui. E já ouvi alguns trovões.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde! 

A temperatura está a descer a um ritmo de 5.7ºC/h, devido à rotação do vento. Até ao momento a máxima foi de 25.3ºC às 12h16. A humidade teve uma grande escalada em minutos dos 55% para os 90%.

Céu muito nublado, possivelmente poderá choverá, quiçá.
*18.9ºC* e *90%*


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Troveja! O céu está negro para os lados da Maia!


----------



## lucitown (18 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Vai para aqui um festival! Começou a chover bem e já ouvi pelo menos 3 trovões!


----------



## dj_teko (18 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

boas 1s trovoes


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Nuvens pretas e vários raios vísíveis, trovões bem audivéis também, de momento não chove...


----------



## lucitown (18 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

Quando parecia abrandar veio agora trovões!


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 14:14)

Forte trovoada a norte do Porto


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2011 às 14:19)

Por Rio Tinto começa a chover, trovoada mais a nordeste.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2011 às 14:22)

que festival de raios e trovões..céu espectacular!


----------



## vitamos (18 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

De Aveiro até ao Porto, passei por uma fortissima trovoada na A1. Chuva torrencial, raios a cairem mesmo á minha frente. Incrível.

Agora pelo norte do Porto junto ao Norte Shopping, trovoada já bastante próxima.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

Já chove! Trovoada continua a norte do Porto.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

Forte trovoada. Até a net foi abaixo durante momentos!


----------



## pedrocn (18 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

bem, desde as 12h30 e 13h10 que chuveu intensamente na região de oliveira de azeméis.

a acompanhar esta chuva torrêncial, trovoada forte constante 

à parte dos rios a correr na estrada, aquela trovoada era maravilhosa!!!


----------



## lucitown (18 Mai 2011 às 14:38)

A coisa parou aqui na Maia mas teve muito mau, era chuva forte e trovoada por todos os lados e forte.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 15:47)

Boa Tarde!

Estive a essa hora enfiado dentro do Banco e apenas ouvi 1 trovão antes de entrar... 

*19.5ºC* e *93%*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

Passou esta célula, ficou tudo sossegado...Para já.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Recomeçou a chover em Canidelo.
*19.9ºC* e *89%*


----------



## ruimartins (18 Mai 2011 às 17:16)

Que festival eléctrico por terras de Vila Verde!!! 

Chegou a assustar a proximidade e cadência dos relâmpagos...


----------



## 1337 (18 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

Por aqui tambem foi um festival eletrico. Muitos raios e um aguaceiro muito forte que rendeu 10.8 mm


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Mai 2011 às 18:40)

Por aqui queda da temperatura em +-10.ºC em +- 2Horas, e acumulou 3mm


----------



## lucitown (18 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Uma tarde que entre as 14 e as 15 foi um dilúvio, choveu que até inundou um campo que tem em frente à minha casa, transbordou um rio perto de minha casa também. Faltou a luz por várias vezes devido a trovoada FORTÍSSIMA. Eram aos 3 raios de cada vez, a partir desse acontecimento a temperatura baixou e viu-se mais abertas, o sol espreitou e não aconteceu mais nada de especial.

Aqui na zona da Maia o que se espera para a noite?

Desde já obrigado!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

Boas noites, 

hoje o dia fica marcado pela forte trovoada que ocorreu pela tarde! Muitos raios e trovões, aqui na minha zona não apanhei com a chuva mais forte..apenas um aguaceiro muito curto com algum granizo acumulou *0.8 mm*, contudo mais  para a zona da Maia/hospital de S João via-se chuva muito intensa!
A estação do  ISEP a uns 2 Km de minha casa  registou um rain rate  de 103.12 mm/h às  14:30  http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.9 ºc ( mínima *15.8 ºc *) ( máxima *24.9 ºc* )

Vento NE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.0 hpa

Humidade: 77 %


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Snifa disse:


> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/



Desconhecia esta Davis. Imagino que os dados só estejam disponíveis neste site.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Desconhecia esta Davis. Imagino que os dados só estejam disponíveis neste site.



Também tem dados disponíveis no Underground:

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA71

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA71


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 22:44)

Obrigado Snifa. Passou-me completamente a Leste.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

Boa Noite! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.
*18.9ºC* e *94%*


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Mai 2011 às 01:09)

Boa noite a todos,

O dia hoje foi extraordinário, pena por motivos de trabalho (todo o dia no batente) não ter conseguido partilhar aqui o que pude constatar...
Por volta das 14h30 na zona do Hospital de São João uma célula bem agradáveis contemplou-nos com bastante trovoada e uma aguaceiro de média duração...
Aqui mais um pouco para o litoral foi ainda melhor...uma acumulação total de *19,7mm* no dia 18 de Maio...veremos o que o dia de amanhã nos reserva...


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 07:26)

_Extremos do dia 18.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *25.3ºC* _(12h16)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.7ºC* _(02h04)_

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *54%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *20.2 km/h E* _(14h00)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *14.8 km/h ESE* _(13h54)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 07:32)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura não desceu dos 18.6ºC.

Céu nublado para os quadrantes Este e Sul. O vento sopra fraco (10 km/h) de NE.
*20.1ºC* e *69%*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde! 

Alguns cumulus cobrem o horizonte. O vento sopra fraco de NO.
*22.1ºC* e *80%*


----------



## aikkoset (19 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Boa tarde!
Começam a cair alguns pingos de chuva
Vamos ver se hoje tenho sorte, visto que ontem estive a seco com celulas a norte e a sul a passear; temp atual 25.4


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

Tão perto e tão longe! 

Sigo com céu muito nublado, consigo ver algumas cortinas de chuva ao longe.
*20.7ºC* e *77%*


----------



## aikkoset (19 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Boas!
A precipitação durou apenas 3 min.(já não foi mau) bem estou a ouvir alguns trovões a leste!


----------



## CptRena (19 Mai 2011 às 20:38)

Aqui vai o aspecto do que se vê daqui para Este(quallidade de telemovel)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 20:39)

Um arco-iris no meio da célula é pena não ter nada para fotografar 
Céu muito nublado ainda com um pingo de esperança (0.000001%)

*19.6ºC* e *86%*


----------



## dj_teko (19 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Um horizonte para os lados de Braga, Vila Real bastante carregado.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

Por aqui o céu também muito escuro a Este, passa tudo ao lado 
Tem sido uma semana do a quase.


----------



## pedrocn (19 Mai 2011 às 21:05)

céu negro em oliveira de azeméis, mas parece que não dará em nada!

chove pouco!


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2011 às 21:28)

E pronto, nada como sempre...
O céu continua nublado. O vento sopra fraco de SO.
*18.8ºC* e *94%*


----------



## CptRena (19 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

Mais uma que tirei na mesma altura 20:15L (adulterada para melhorar um pouco a qualidade de imagem)


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.8 ºc ( mínima *16.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.4 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa

Humidade:79 %

Ao fim da tarde ( começo da noite) um céu espectacular de tons quentes e acastanhados para E/NE, com direito a arco íris...vi 2 relâmpagos do lado esquerdo do arco íris.. há momentos começou a pingar e vi clarões para NE.. zona de Braga/Gerês..

Fotos tiradas na altura:


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2011 às 22:27)

E agora grande relâmpago para NE..raio entre nuvens e nuvens solo simultaneamente..


----------



## Marcos André (19 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

boa noite!
Peço desculpa por não ter participado nastes ultimos dias mas a escola não tem dado tréguas.
Por estes lados o tempo não tem sido muito interssante visto que a trovoada andou longe a aguaceiros poucos e pouco intensos. Na 3f a precipitação acumulada foi de 6mm, na 4f de 0,5mm e hoje ainda não passou dos 1.5mm. A temperatura tem variado entre os 27ºC e os 16ºC e o vento foi por vezes mederado. Apesar de tudo cinsegui pela primeira vez fotografar relampagos!!!!no pouco tempo que tive disponivel e porque não queria perder esta oportunidade, era um sonho e que consegui concretizar. A trovoada andava longe e chuva nada, estava tudo seco, factores importantes, o que me deu a liberdade de ir até ao telhado para conseguir a vista perfeita para o espectáculo! vou agora apresentar algumas dessas fotos:


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 23:56)

Excelente Marcos


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

Fotos muito boas *Marcos André*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

Boas fotos Marcos André


----------



## I_Pereira (20 Mai 2011 às 00:47)

Hoje em Aveiro, por volta das 20:30 (fotos com telemóvel  )


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2011 às 07:34)

_Extremos do dia 19.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *23.1ºC* _(15h27)_
Temperatura Mínima: *18.3ºC* _(22h44)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *60%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *22.9 km/h NNO* _(14h48)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *16.1 km/h N* _(12h26)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2011 às 07:40)

Bom Dia! 

Desde já os parabéns pelas excelentes fotos que colocaram no foto. Principalmente aquela foto da célula com o arco-íris que mencionei, está excelente.

A temperatura Mínima foi de 16.6ºC

Nevoeiro e vento fraco de NE.
*17.2ºC* e *98%*

Que cheirinho a maresia, parece que estou na praia  (saudades)


----------



## Teles (20 Mai 2011 às 10:17)

Boas fotos pessoal


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2011 às 11:01)

Voltou a calmaria, que pouco ausente esteve, ao contrário das outras regiões do país.

  Na realidade, o litoral norte praticamente passou ao lado dos últimos eventos, mas bastava entrar 20-30 quilómetros para o interior para a animação começar...


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

Veterano disse:


> Na realidade, o litoral norte praticamente passou ao lado dos últimos eventos, mas bastava entrar 20-30 quilómetros para o interior para a animação começar...



Alguém rogou uma praga ao nosso cantinho nortenho 

Céu limpo com alguns cumulus já a surgirem no horizonte.
O vento sopra fraco (9 km/h ) de S.
*20.3ºC* e *87%*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Boa Tarde! 

Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas de O-NO.
*21.7ºC* e *78%*

Até agora a máxima não foi além dos 22.0ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

Bonitas formações a leste, mais uma vez a brisa marítima impede a sua aproximação.


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2011 às 16:20)

Veterano disse:


> Bonitas formações a leste, mais uma vez a brisa marítima impede a sua aproximação.



Mal li o teu post, fui logo a varanda espreitar.
Estão com bom aspecto mas já sabemos o que irá acontecer...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2011 às 16:22)

MeteoGalicia


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Gerofil disse:


> MeteoGalicia


´

  E o Porto tão bem servido de auto-estradas e fica tudo pelo pré-interior.


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2011 às 16:53)

Veterano disse:


> E o Porto tão bem servido de auto-estradas e fica tudo pelo pré-interior.



  Será a barreira do betão?












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2011 às 17:24)

Veterano disse:


> E o Porto tão bem servido de auto-estradas e fica tudo pelo pré-interior.



Temos vento moderado a forte de noroeste, que empurra a nebulosidade para sueste. A presença dos sistemas montanhosos favorece o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade.
A região do litoral está à margem da instabilidade.





MeteoGalicia


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Temos vento moderado a forte de noroeste, que empurra a nebulosidade para sueste.



  Podes acreditar, Gerofil, que nem isso acontece, apenas registo uma suave brisa marítima.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

_Extremos do dia 20.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *22.1ºC* _(17h33)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.6ºC* _(05h28)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *70%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *22.2 km/h O* _(14h30)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *16.5 km/h SO* _(15h19)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
A humidade está no máximo da estação (98%) e a temperatura nos *17.5ºC*, muito possivelmente deverá haver amanhã de manhã nevoeiro.

E amanhã vou até ao Interior Norte e Centro, mais propriamente ao meu Pinhão.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2011 às 07:32)

Bom Dia! 

Que eu reparasse não houve nevoeiro esta noite. 
*16.9ºC* e *96%*

Até mais logo!


----------



## aikkoset (21 Mai 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia
Po cá manhã com nevoeiro, temp atual 17.4.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2011 às 17:43)

Boas Tardes!

Cheguei agora da Vila do Pinhão, que comparativamente aqui está bem mais quentinho. 

A temperatura não ultrapassou os 20ºC, ficando-se nos 19.7ºC.

Alguns fractus misturados com pequenos cumulus cobrem o céu, enquanto o vento sopra moderadamente (20 km/h) de NO.
*19.0ºC* e *76%*


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Boa Tarde,

Por aqui, o tempo está fresco com *16 ºC*, o céu muito encoberto, com a aproximação de nevoeiro que parece ficar para a noite.

Pressão Atmosférica - *1021 hPa*
Humidade - *90%*
Vento - *30,5 km/h *

Alguem me dê informações sobre os arredores para confirmar os meus dados, Vila Nova de Gaia, Ovar, Stª Maria da feira, etc.

Obrigada


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Por aqui, o tempo está fresco com *16 ºC*, o céu muito encoberto, com a aproximação de nevoeiro que parece ficar para a noite.
> 
> ...



Olá, Miguel!
Por Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o céu está encoberto por uma camada de Fractus.
Temperatura: *16.5ºC*
Humidade: *86%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1021 hPa* (tens que ajustar a tua pressão)
Rajada máxima: *28.2 km/h* (Agora sopra, com rajadas de 22 km/h)


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

_Extremos do dia 21.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.7ºC* _(15h39)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.4ºC* _(23h31)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *72%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *28.1 km/h SO* _(20h13_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.4 km/h SSE* _(17h35)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

Boas Noites! 

Céu limpo e estrelado. Vento fraco (8 km/h) de Oeste.
*15.2ºC* e *92%*


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2011 às 09:53)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura desceu aos 14.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco (5 km/h) de NO.
*19.2ºC* e *76%*


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

Dia bem mais quente que ontem 27.6ºC contra os 22,2ºC de ontem. A ausência de vento contribui para uma sensação térmica maior. 
Neste momento, 26,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Boa tarde! 

O céu apresentou-se quase sempre limpo. Vento fraco a moderado de O.
A temperatura Máxima chegou aos 21.6ºC (mais quente que ontem) 

Actualmente, *20.7ºC* e *72%*


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
tem: 16.3 ºc ( mínima *13.2ºc* ) ( máxima *22.4 ºc* )

Vento NW: 12 Km/h

Pressão:1020.3 hpa

Humidade: 84 %


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
*16.7ºC* e *98%*


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2011 às 07:19)

_Extremos do dia 22.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.6ºC* _(16h27)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.6ºC* _(05h47)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *61%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *21.3 km/h OSO* _(14h06)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *14.8 km/h SSO* _(13h13)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2011 às 07:25)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro cerrado.
*16.0ºC* e *98%*


Desde o Início da Primavera (21.Março) não acumulei mais do que *86.8 mm* (181 mm em 2010). Outra Primavera seca foi 2009, somente 105 mm.


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2011 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde! 

Isto é que vai uma confusão de nuvens no horizonte. De um lado (interior) algumas cumulus já vão surgindo, e do outro lado (mar) uma camada densa de fractus.
Por agora, vão vagueando alguns fractus pouco densos.

*19.8ºC* e *83%*


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

Boas noites, 

Dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo, uma ou outra nuvem alta,  muita nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical visível para Leste durante a tarde..

*Neste momento
*
temp: 17.9 ºc ( mínima *14.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *24.1 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade: 86 %


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento geralmente fraco de O (5 km/h).
*17.0ºC* e *98%*
Pelo andar da carruagem, amanhã mais uma manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## aikkoset (23 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite
Noite agradável como aqui já foi referido!
Tmax. 29.2
Tmin. 14.2
Atual. 20.1


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 07:18)

_Extremos do dia 23.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.4ºC* _(17h23)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.5ºC* _(08h51)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *73%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *19.8 km/h SSE* _(14h56)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *15.2 km/h SSE* _(15h30)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 07:21)

Bom Dia! 

Mais uma vez nevoeiro cerrado, tá tudo molhado como se tivesse chovido.
*14.7ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2011 às 10:47)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Mais uma vez nevoeiro cerrado, tá tudo molhado como se tivesse chovido.
> *14.7ºC* e *98%*



  Pelo Aviz o nevoeiro também chegou, por volta das 8.00 horas. Em Rio Tinto, muito sol e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 11:37)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz o nevoeiro também chegou, por volta das 8.00 horas. Em Rio Tinto, muito sol e vento fraco.



Por volta das 07h45 o nevoeiro dissipou-se, mas às 07h55 estava ele de volta, dissipando-se às 09h17.

Por agora, alguma neblina e vento fraco (6 km/h) de O.
Temperatura: *22.7ºC* (+4.4ºC que ontem a mesma hora)
Humidade: *71%*


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

Boa tarde!
Alguns cumulus a surgir bem perto  temp atual 32.5 com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

Boas
 neste momento acompanhado com alguns pingos de chuva!


----------



## Stinger (24 Mai 2011 às 15:44)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas
> neste momento acompanhado com alguns pingos de chuva!



nem mais ja ta a trovejar forte . Engracado tar um sol e aqui atras novens negras a vir


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 16:04)

Elas andam aí.. ouvi agora um ribombar muito abafado e distante, céu espectacular para Leste...
tempo abafado..


----------



## Stinger (24 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

Acalmou , já nao se passa nada


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mai 2011 às 17:28)

Stinger disse:


> Acalmou , já nao se passa nada


Boas Stinger!
Pelas imagens do Sat24 temos mais celulas a formaren-se no sentido SE/NW
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp (o final da tarde promete)


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Que escuridão se está a pôr  para E/SE  

Máxima do dia atingida agora *29.1ºc*  actuais  ( mínima *14.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW:5 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 34 %

O detector assinala descargas eléctricas com frequência


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 18:14)

Boas Tardes! 

Quando sai de casa ainda tinha uns agradáveis 22.3ºC, e quando chego agora a casa estou com *28.4ºC* 
Nuvens negras para o interior mas do qual não darão nada. Em Gaia, não ouvi nenhum ribombar, dentro de Shopping's não se ouve sempre tudo.
A humidade desceu aos *38%*


----------



## lmviana (24 Mai 2011 às 18:31)

Snifa disse:


> Que escuridão se está a pôr  para E/SE
> 
> Máxima do dia atingida agora *29.1ºc*  actuais  ( mínima *14.6 ºc* )
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal!

Desculpem o off topic mas, snifa que dector e q utilizas?


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 18:49)

lmviana disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Desculpem o off topic mas, snifa que dector e q utilizas?



olá Imviana, o detector é este:







http://www.ambientweather.com/skp5completekit.html

Skyscan modelo p-5 , já o tenho há uns 7 anos, funciona na perfeição, mesmo dentro de casa não é afectado por interferências ( aliás ele tem um alarme que soa quando a frequência detectada não é de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas e em 7 anos nunca soou esse alarme) ..é portátil pode ser usado também no exterior..

recomendo


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

Neste momento o meu detector está assim:






a frequência é de umas 3 descargas ( apitos) por minuto, e quase sempre nas distâncias maiores. 20 a 40 milhas, embora este detector consiga apanhar trovoadas a distâncias superiores...seguramente umas 60/70 milhas como já pude comprovar por várias vezes...

Ainda 28.9 ºc


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 29.0ºC às 18h46. 

Por agora, céu nublado e vento fraco.
*27.3ºC* e *43%*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 21:22)

São 21h20 e ainda não desci dos *26.3ºC* e a humidade é baixa *35%*.

Em relação a ontem a mesma hora, tinha -8.4ºC


----------



## Fi (24 Mai 2011 às 21:22)

Depois de uma madrugada com muito nevoeiro e um início de dia bem fresco (a mínima foi de 14,6ºC), a temperatura atingiu os 30,5ºC.

De momento, algumas nuvens altas dispersas e 23,2ºC.


----------



## lmviana (24 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

Obrigado  Não conhecia, vou ter de juntar uns trocos 



Snifa disse:


> olá Imviana, o detector é este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Boa noite a todos
Sigo com 25.6º.
Bem estava com esperança que as celulas que se formaram durante a tarde dessem mais precipitação; fiquei por alguns pingos


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

A temperatura teima em não descer.
*26.3ºC* e *32%*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

lmviana disse:


> Obrigado  Não conhecia, vou ter de juntar uns trocos



E bons trocos, o preço ronda os 125/130 €, fora transporte e taxas alfandegárias, rápido chega aos 200€.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

uma bela noite tropical, ainda 25.6 ºc a esta hora 

Vento NNE: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 39%

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> uma bela noite tropical, ainda 25.6 ºc a esta hora



Aqui a mesma coisa. Em vez da temperatura descer ainda sobe. Sigo com *26.5ºC* e *31%*


----------



## lucitown (24 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Umas fotos de 22 e 23 de Maio


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> E bons trocos, o preço ronda os 125/130 €, fora transporte e taxas alfandegárias, rápido chega aos 200€.



Há uns 7 anos paguei cerca de 285 euros ( com taxas/transportes incluídos )..mas na altura também era mais novidade e um pouco mais caro, mandei vir dos Estados Unidos.. mas é um excelente detector, que dá para ver se a tempestade se aproxima, afasta, se ganha ou perde intensidade, se pode evoluir para ou se já é  severa ( através do nº de descargas por minuto o alarme severe thunderstorm dispara )


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

Ainda 23.8 ºc , a mínima não deverá ser tropical, mas poderá andar lá perto..

Vento ENE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 51 %

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa


----------



## Fi (25 Mai 2011 às 06:15)

Bom dia.

A mínima não desceu dos 21,4ºC aqui. Uma noite quente com vento fraco de Leste. 

A Este e Sudeste, o céu está nublado (nunca sei o nome das nuvens, desculpem):


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 07:07)

_Extremos do dia 24.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *29.0ºC* _(18h46)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.6ºC* _(07h05)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *31%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *--- km/h ** 
Máxima Média de Vento: *--- km/h ** 

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

*Devido a uns erros feitos por mim no Weather Display, o programa não me lê as rajadas nem faz as médias que a consola regista.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 07:12)

Bom Dia! 

1ªMiníma Tropical do Mês com 20.3ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (9 km/h) de NE.
*21.9ºC* e *69%*


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 07:50)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (9 km/h) de NE.
> *21.9ºC* e *69%*



E em pouco mais de 30 minutos, a temperatura disparou aos actuais *24.2ºC* e a humidade desceu para os *49%*
O vento tem agora soprado moderado (17 km/h) de E.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 08:59)

Bons dias, 

a mínima por aqui não foi tropical ficando nos *18.8 ºc*
Neste momento já aquece bem 25.6 ºc actuais 

Vento fraco de E/NE

com tão pouco vento de E a brisa marítima não deverá tardar a tomar controlo da temperatura...

algumas nuvens para E e Norte


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto já com calor, cerca de 26º e vento fraco. Algumas nuvens para já inofensivas.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mai 2011 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Já chove e 2 trovões


----------



## aikkoset (25 Mai 2011 às 12:07)

Boa tarde!
Por cá temos formação de celula neste momento, já ouvi 2 
temp atual 32.3


----------



## Fi (25 Mai 2011 às 12:39)

Começa a chover timidamente com 28ºC.

Depois de uma noite tropical, esta chuva com uma temperatura tão alta...


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 13:35)

Fi disse:


> Começa a chover timidamente com 28ºC.
> 
> Depois de uma noite tropical, esta chuva com uma temperatura tão alta...



Enquanto tive nas aulas, estava em contacto com a Fi que me foi avisando que se aproximava um aguaceiro. Às 12h25, começou a chover na Granja. E passado 32 minutos começou a chover em Canidelo. Ora 32 minutos são 1920 segundos, se estamos aproximadamente a 10 km (10 000 metros), logo a velocidade de deslocamento do aguaceiro é calculado através de 10000/1920 = 5.21 m/s = 18.76 km/h.

--
Já atingi os *28.0ºC*. Agora estão *26.6ºC* com *54%*


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2011 às 14:38)

João Soares disse:


> Enquanto tive nas aulas, estava em contacto com a Fi que me foi avisando que se aproximava um aguaceiro. Às 12h25, começou a chover na Granja. E passado 32 minutos começou a chover em Canidelo. Ora 32 minutos são 1920 segundos, se estamos aproximadamente a 10 km (10 000 metros), logo a velocidade de deslocamento do aguaceiro é calculado através de 10000/1920 = 5.21 m/s = 18.76 km/h.



  Cálculos interessantes, João. Por Rio Tinto também choveu, por volta das 13 horas, mas agora o sol regressou e estamos com 27,8º.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 15:38)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer (-4.0ºC/h), estando actualmente com *23.7ºC* e 66%.

O vento sopra moderado (17 km/h) de Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 16:00)

Boas tardes, 

máxima do ano até ao momento atingida: *29.9 ºc* ( 14:53 h) 

Neste momento:

Temp:28.8 ºc 

Vento WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.0 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade:42 %

Pelas 13 horas caiu um aguaceiro curto com pingas muito grossas , sem acumulação.São já visíveis para o interior E nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, para sul algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## aikkoset (25 Mai 2011 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui a temp mantên-se quase inalteravél 32.1, vento quase nulo com cumulos a leste!


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 19:55)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (6 km/h) de SO.
*22.4ºC* e *71%*


----------



## Fi (25 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

João Soares disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (6 km/h) de SO.
> *22.4ºC* e *71%*




Abençoado vento de SO. 

Neste momento, 19,6ºC (lá se foi a mínima) e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

Por Canidelo, a temperatura tropical de manhã foi arremessada pelos actuais *18.7ºC*.
A humidade teve uma longa e grande escalada até aos *91%*

Já agora, disponibilizei dos meus dados da estação no WU.  Aqui


----------



## aikkoset (25 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, a temperatura tropical de manhã foi arremessada pelos actuais *18.7ºC*.
> A humidade teve uma longa e grande escalada até aos *91%*
> 
> Já agora, disponibilizei dos meus dados da estação no WU.  Aqui



Vou seguir com alguma atenção o IPORTOVI3


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 07:10)

_Extremos do dia 25.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *28.7ºC* _(14h12)_
Temperatura Mínima: *18.0ºC* _(23h59)_

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *36%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *--- km/h *
Máxima Média de Vento: *--- km/h * 

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 07:13)

Bom Dia! 

Ontem não quis marcar presença, mas hoje marca. Seja Bem-Vindo, Sr. Nevoeiro.
*16.9ºC* e *98%*
Vento fraco de E à 5 km/h



aikkoset disse:


> Vou seguir com alguma atenção o IPORTOVI3



Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Ligeira névoa sobre o Aviz, sol em Rio Tinto, mais fresco do que ontem, com 19,7º.


----------



## aikkoset (26 Mai 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
Por Melres céu limpo com vento fraco de NE, Temp min 14.6º atual 25.2º


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 11:54)

Boa Tarde! 

Às 08h20 o nevoeiro dissipou-se voltando às 09h com mais força.
Ainda sigo com nevoeiro, embora mais dissipado. Ainda não cheguei aos 20ºC 

*19.4ºC* e *92%*


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

Por Rio Tinto alguma bruma, mas que não impede o sol de brilhar e de estarmos com cerca de 24º.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 13:31)

O nevoeiro já se dissipou, apenas alguns Fractus vagueiam por aqui.
A temperatura já sobe: *21.1ºC* e a humidade desce: *81%*


----------



## aikkoset (26 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Boa tarde!
Que vento agradável este de oeste que se fez sentir durante a tarde temp atual 23.5º


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

dia mais fresco que ontem, uma descida acentuada da temperatura, alguma nebulosidade baixa matinal..  para Leste durante a tarde nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 16.5ºc ( mínima do dia) ( máxima *23.2ºc *)

Vento SSW: 14 Km/h

Humidade: 81 %

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco (8 km/h) de NE.
*17.3ºC* e *91%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 07:52)

_Extremos do dia 26.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *22.2ºC* _(15h53)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.6ºC* _(04h11)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *63%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *20.9 km/h SSO* _(15h14)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *14.4 km/h SSE* _(16h32)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 08:52)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.8ºC
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco (6 km/h) de Oeste.
*19.6ºC* e *80%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus no horizonte. O vento sopra fraco (10 km/h) de SO.

*23.4ºC* (O Heat Index está nos 25.0ºC)  e *58%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde! 

O céu está negro para Este, devido a aproximação da célula.
Até agora, a máxima atingida foi de 24.2ºC às 18h50.
Ainda estão *24.1ºC* com *48%*


----------



## Fi (27 Mai 2011 às 20:03)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> O céu está negro para Este, devido a aproximação da célula.
> Até agora, a máxima atingida foi de 24.2ºC às 18h50.
> Ainda estão *24.1ºC* com *48%*



Muito negro a este e, neste momento, já completamente coberto a sudoeste e apenas alguns cúmulos a norte. Temperatura de 25,3ºC (a máxima foi de 27,2ºC). Vento fraco de Noroeste e HR de 54%.

Se ela não cai com estas condições todas, não sei quando caíra. O ambiente está abafado e "amarelado".


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente, enquanto a humidade está a subir em flecha, ficando o ambiente abafado.

*20.7ºC* e *77%*
O vento é nulo.


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

_Extremos do dia 26.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *24.2ºC* _(18h50)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.8ºC* _(04h24)_

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *47%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *17.9km/h SO* _(17h05)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *13.0 km/h SO* _(12h32)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2011 às 00:43)

Tao perto e nada , esfumou se tudo :S

Aqui na regiao do porto parece que tem alguma parede que nao vem nada para ca


----------



## aikkoset (28 Mai 2011 às 08:07)

Bom dia
O dia amanheceu com céu limpo vento fraco de leste e 23.2º atual.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 09:44)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima não baixou dos 18.5ºC.

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Já vou com *23.9ºC* (-0.3ºC que a máxima de ontem) e *60%* de humidade.

Hoje deverá ser um dia igual aos outros, as células vão circundar e depois esfuma-se tudo a portinha.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2011 às 11:29)

Bons dias, 

o dia apresenta-se quente e com céu limpo, logo à tarde deverá começar a aparecer nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical, de preferência mais a Leste ou SE. 
Pelo satélite parece que a circulação evolui para NW ou N , vamos ver se chega cá alguma coisa  mais consistente ,ou se só sobram as nuvens altas das antigas células em dissipação... a previsão do IM  para os próximo dias é animadora...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 25.7 ºc ( mínima *17.7 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 45 %

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa ( tendência de descida)


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 12:02)

Dia quente em Canidelo, sigo com *27.3ºC* com *52%*. A temperatura já subiu até os 27.6ºC

Como o Snifa disse, o céu está limpo mas já começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus a E/SE.


----------



## aikkoset (28 Mai 2011 às 13:34)

Boa tarde!
Céu bastante escuro neste momento, já se ouve alguns trovões temp 29.9º


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

Alguns trovões aqui


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

ainda nao ouvi nada . Escureceu mas ontem tava muito mais


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:20)

por ca ja troveja e cai saraiva mas parece que o pior esta a passar na zona de ovar


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Já se ouve uns roncos.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de 20 km/h.

*25.6ºC* e *54%*


----------



## fiorepermai (28 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Trovoada forte, raios a cada 30/40 segundos.
Chove forte.


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2011 às 15:46)

por aqui tive trovoada forte em cima d mim . Agora tenho chuva forte e a trovada parou . . Engracado ver 2 carros com os vidros tds abertos a apanhar sol e agora tds enxarcados xD


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mai 2011 às 15:51)

Bom tarde

Choveu torrencial com granizo a acompanhar em Aveiro, com trovoada mesmo por cima. Como já à muito tempo não via.
Vários lençóis de água na A25 entre Aveiro e Albergaria, com vários carros a parar debaixo das pontes devido à dimensão do granizo..


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

parece que ai vem mais . Ja ta a trovejar outra vez


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 16:06)

Cada vez mais perto. 
A temperatura esta em queda vertiginosa (-4.0ºC/h), seguindo com *21.8ºC* e *74%*





Viva a Ilha onde me encontro


----------



## tassbenhe (28 Mai 2011 às 16:09)

Aqui em Paços de Ferreira está a começar a trovejar muito forte. As nuvens estão a vir de sul. Por enquanto tudo seco, não chove. abr


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

Vários raios visíveis para Leste, alguns trovões, muito escuro, vai pingando neste momento..


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Esta de meter medo


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2011 às 16:40)

por aqui ja chove com trovoada á mistura cada vez mais proxima . Vamos la ver


----------



## fiorepermai (28 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Por aqui a festa já passou.
Muita chuva e trovoada com relâmpagos visíveis e a poucos km, sendo que um caiu a poucas centenas de metros deitando a luz abaixo.

Vejo um incêndio pequeno onde caiu bastantes raios e já tocou as sirenes.

Por agora tudo calmo novamente, com bastante humidade no ar e mosquitos quanto baste.

Não espero muito mais para hoje.


----------



## aikkoset (28 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

Chove forte neste momento com vários raios a leste temp atual 25.2º max 32.1º


----------



## Fi (28 Mai 2011 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!!

Começa a chover, com 24,3ºC. E enquanto escrevo estas linhas, parou de chover.
Não ouvi qualquer trovão para estes lados, ainda... Céu muito negro a Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mai 2011 às 17:00)

Neste momento chove moderado, com trovoada e alguns relampados para o lado da serra(Leste), vento moderado que sopra a 17,7 km/h.

Temperatura neste momento: *22ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 17:05)

Em Canidelo, a situação é: trovoada acompanhada com alguns pingos esporádicos. 
*21.7ºC* e *74%*


----------



## frederico (28 Mai 2011 às 17:06)

Raios a leste da cidade, mas bem visíveis. Deve estar a descarregar bem para o interior.


----------



## Nunotex (28 Mai 2011 às 17:31)

Por Braga o céu começa a escurecer bastante com as nuvens vindas de sul. Já se vê e ouve alguns relampagos e caem as primeiras pingas...


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

Nunotex disse:


> Por Braga o céu começa a escurecer bastante com as nuvens vindas de sul. Já se vê e ouve alguns relampagos e caem as primeiras pingas...




Pingas nem vê-las  
Mas o céu, esse, mete medo...


----------



## Fi (28 Mai 2011 às 17:36)

Paula disse:


> Pingas nem vê-las
> Mas o céu, esse, mete medo...



O mesmo se passa aqui. Não voltou a chover e o céu está pesadíssimo.

A temperatura ainda não desceu dos 24ºC e o vento parou. É mesmo instável. 

Ouço a velhotas a regressarem do cemitério: "Não é calor, é colento. Está colento!".

EDIT, 17,38: e ouve-se o primeiro trovão ao longe, até que enfim!


----------



## Nunotex (28 Mai 2011 às 17:36)

Paula disse:


> Pingas nem vê-las
> Mas o céu, esse, mete medo...



Devem estar mesmo a chegar as pingas!


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 17:39)

Por Canidelo, já não pinga, no entanto ainda troveja. 

*22.5ºC* e *76%*
Vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 17:46)

Este céu "negro" com o sol à mistura é fantástico. 
E sim, a chuvinha está para breve..


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mai 2011 às 17:51)

Por aqui ainda chove, alguns trovões, mas a situação já está a melhorar.
As nuvens estão a ir para o norte e para os lados de Ovar penso eu que já está a fazer-se sol.

Temperatura *21,4ºC*
Pressão 1014 hPa


----------



## Nunotex (28 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

Chove bastante com muita trovoada!!!!!!


----------



## lucitown (28 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Que bom que foi a chuvinha e os trovões que passaram por cá! Está muito mais fresco o pior é o interior das casas.


----------



## DMartins (28 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Por Guimarães agora está mais calmo. Vê-se a trovoada mais longe e ouve-se bastante.
Choveu e trovoou bastante durante cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

e chove bem por aqui. Alguma pedraça à mistura.


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

O aguaceiro que deu esta tarde pelas 14:15 pela regiao mais litoral de Aveiro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nunotex (28 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

Paula disse:


> e chove bem por aqui. Alguma pedraça à mistura.



Pedraça por aqui não caiu!

A variante entre as piscinas e o continente já está com a inundação habitual...

Caiu um raio no centro, acho que foi nas antenas da policia!


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 18:14)

Nunotex disse:


> Pedraça por aqui não caiu!
> 
> A variante entre as piscinas e o continente já está com a inundação habitual...
> 
> Caiu um raio no centro, acho que foi nas antenas da policia!





Essa zona é sempre um caos, já é natural.
Por aqui está melhor. Mas ainda trovoa..


----------



## Nunotex (28 Mai 2011 às 18:18)

Paula disse:


> Essa zona é sempre um caos, já é natural.
> Por aqui está melhor. Mas ainda trovoa..



Sim, já está a passar, daqui a pouco já temos sol!


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Vamos esperar que sim, visto que a trovoada está mesmo por cima do meu prédio 
Vento fraco, por agora.


----------



## tassbenhe (28 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

frederico disse:


> Raios a leste da cidade, mas bem visíveis. Deve estar a descarregar bem para o interior.



Nem tu sabes o quanto pá!! lool
Muita trovoada durante prai 1 hora. 
Chuva muito muito forte durante 40 min com saraiva á mistura aqui em Paços de Ferreira ao ponto de a minha rua desaparecer. Segue em baixo o vídeo e algumas fotos tiradas a pressa.


Para esclarecer melhor: numa parte do vídeo vão ver umas escadas, o ultimo degrau dessas escadas já estava debaixo de água. O desnível do passeio para a rua é +\- de 8 cm  o degrau deve ter prai uns 10 cm.

















esta ultima foto foi tirada no inicio do temporal, quando começou a acalmar estava bem pior ao ponto de pensar que já tinha ali uma piscina. 

Abr


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

As pingas já acabaram e nada acumularam.
Sigo com *21.4ºC* e *88%*


----------



## aikkoset (28 Mai 2011 às 19:25)

Por cá eis que aparece o Sol novamente, a precipitação foi moderada mas em curto espaço de tempo 2min., bem já deu para regar a Horta.
Temp atual 20.2º


----------



## Fi (28 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

Nem chuva nem trovoada. Passamos incólumes por aqui. 

Brisa fraca de Norte e ainda 23ºC. Tempo abafado. 

A festa foi grande aí por Paços de Ferreira, Aveiro e Braga


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Ouvem-se alguns trovões "envergonhados". A imagem de satélite e radar indicam célula a aproximar-se. Será que se aguenta?!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS: Os trovões estão a aumentar a intensidade e a cadência. E penso que já se avistam os relâmpagos.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

Boa Noite! 

A noite começa calma com o vento a soprar fraco de ONO a 4 km/h.
*21.1ºC* e *81%*

Não espero nada para esta noite, mas gostaria de ser surpreendido. Vou sair agora para ir aos _ copos_ à beira-mar e contar com alguns flashes marítimos.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mai 2011 às 21:57)

Espero que tenha chovido bem aí no litoral norte. Hoje não resisti depois de ver toda a semana a passar tudo ao lado, vim até Carvalhal Redondo (Distrito de Viseu) e acabei agora mesmo de ficar com a barriga cheia com a trovoada que acabou de caír, foi fantástico, houve de tudo até rajadas de vento, chuva forte.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Este Maio continua fantástico ...

Hoje a lotaria saiu finalmente a Braga.

Depois de muitas torres avistadas a leste ao longo da semana, ontem um ou dois trovões audíveis ao longe, hoje uma enorme trovoada, muito violenta, com uma quantidade de precipitação impressionante em 20/30 minutos, rajadas de vento, e as ruas transformadas em autênticos ribeiros ...

E parece que os próximos dias prometem mais festa, com o Norte a ser agora mais bafejado pelos fenómenos convectivos. 

Hoje adormeço de barriga cheia !


----------



## Paula (28 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

Tudo calmo por aqui! Céu limpo, e uma noite bem fresca por sinal 
Está mesmo bom para quem quer ir ver a Feira Romana que estás estes dias pela cidade..
Vento fraco, quase nulo de momento.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Mai 2011 às 23:50)

Aqui por Vila Verdel a escassos 10km de Braga, não aconteceu praticamente nada  apenas alguma chuva por volta das 18h.
Neste momento o céu está novamente limpo.


----------



## Stinger (29 Mai 2011 às 00:40)

Um facto engraçado foi ter ficado entusiasmado com esta trovoada que tive , embora pouca , e vou ao site meteo.pt e vejo a pouco trovoada e no sul concentradissima , ou seja , se gostei desta decerteza que desconheço a trovoada super concentradissima como a do sul 


Haverá mais algo hoje/amanha?


----------



## Fi (29 Mai 2011 às 01:33)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> A noite começa calma com o vento a soprar fraco de ONO a 4 km/h.
> *21.1ºC* e *81%*
> ...




Espero que tenhas tido mais sorte do que eu. Não vi nada. Já me ameaçam deixar em casa quando formos para os copos. Sempre a olhar para o horizonte. 

Noite quente com vento fraco de NO, quase ausente, e 21,2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 01:36)

Fi disse:


> Espero que tenhas tido mais sorte do que eu. Não vi nada. Já me ameaçam deixar em casa quando formos para os copos. Sempre a olhar para o horizonte.



Não vi nada, que eu tenha reparado. Mas foi uma noite muito boa, visto que estava "calor" na praia. Não tanto como cá em cima, mas a temperatura devia rondar os 18-19ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*20.7ºC* e *73%*


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 01:38)

_Extremos do dia28.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *27.6ºC* _(13h26)_
Temperatura Mínima: *18.5ºC* _(02h02)_

Humidade Máxima: *95%*
Humidade Mínima: *46%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *21.6 km/h* 
Máxima Média de Vento: *17.9 km/h * 

Precipitação Acumulada: * 0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 09:54)

Está a Chover. 
Embora fraco e talvez de curta duração, chove.
*21.3ºC* e *86%*
O vento sopra fraco (9 km/h) de NE.

A temperatura durante a noite não desceu dos 19.5ºC

EDIT (09h57): Terminou e nada acumulou. Um cheio a terra molhada deixou, humm, que cheirinho.


----------



## Fi (29 Mai 2011 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Aqui não choveu (pelos relatos de quem estava acordado antes de meio dia). A mínima ficou próxima da do João, 19,8ºC. 

Neste momento, algumas nuvens e 22,7ºC. Fresco à sombra, com vento de NE e quente ao sol que está muito forte.


----------



## Paula (29 Mai 2011 às 12:24)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui céu temporariamente nublado, com o sol à espreita quando calha.
Está-se a preparar um caldinho para a tarde 
Vento fraco. Temperatura actual, 21ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 13:56)

Bom Dia! 

Céu nublado e vento mais calmo que perto das 11h, onde se registou rajadas de *24 km/h* de quadrante E.

*21.6ºC* e *83%*

Vamos lá ver se nos calhará mais alguma coisa, mas tem que ser melhor que ontem


----------



## Paula (29 Mai 2011 às 14:39)

Por estes lados de Braga já se ouve trovejar, para já ainda está longe, mas ouve-se


----------



## aikkoset (29 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Boa tarde
Por cá céu nublado com vento de W temp. atual 26.7º já estive nos 30.2º, ouve-se alguns trovões a leste


----------



## Mix (29 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Boas..  O cabril registou 33,9mm de precipitação em 1 hora (das 14h ás 15h )..


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 17:24)

Mix disse:


> Boas..  O cabril registou 33,9mm de precipitação em 1 hora (das 14h ás 15h )..



Atenção que as horas apresentadas estão em UTC, terá que acrescentar +1h, sendo assim foi no período das 15h às 16h.

Luzim registou 15.3 mm às 16h (15h UTC) somando aos 12.2 mm das 15h (14h UTC), perfaz um total de *27.5 mm*


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

O céu esta a ficar preto. Não tarda deverá chover 
*22.0ºC* e *74%*


----------



## Fi (29 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

E caem as primeiras gotas de água! 22ºC e um cheirinho maravilhoso a terra e cimento molhados.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

Recomeçou a chover, e desta vez mais do que a anterior. Veremos se desta que acumularei alguma coisa 

*19.7ºC* e *92%*


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

Falta acção, as casas estão quentes, chove pouco...!"Tá-se" mal...!Venha daí a festa! Céu completamente nebulado mas sem grande esperança...!


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

Chove alguma coisa, pingas grossas e células razoáveis a SE...veremos o que nos reserva!
Depois de uma semana em terras do Algarve, cá estou de regresso...


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

Continua a chover fraco a moderado. Já tenho 2.1 mm acumulados (este mês levo 12.9 mm )

A temperatura igualou a mínima do dia, isto é, os *19.5ºC* e a humidade está quase no máximo *97%*


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mai 2011 às 21:11)

João Soares disse:


> Continua a chover fraco a moderado. Já tenho 2.1 mm acumulados (este mês levo 12.9 mm )
> 
> A temperatura igualou a mínima do dia, isto é, os *19.5ºC* e a humidade está quase no máximo *97%*



Para já acumulados no dia de hoje 1,6mm...vai caindo certinha...21,6ºC e 75% de humidade ainda...


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Para já acumulados no dia de hoje 1,6mm...vai caindo certinha...21,6ºC e 75% de humidade ainda...



Por Canidelo, a chuva passou a morrinha.
*19.2ºC* e *87%*


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Boa Noite, neste momento já troveja, com alguns relampagos com a passagem de uma célula segundo o wunderground.
O Céu neste momento está negro e parece que temos tempo severo para esta noite se a célula descarregar.

Temperatura- 19ºC
Pressão atmosférica - 1012.8 hPa
Humidade - 100%

Estação Meteorológica- Ovar - Sao Miguel, 3880 Ovar, PORTUGAL 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=espinho
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Para já algumas nuvens, vento fraco e 20,3º.


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2011 às 09:51)

_Extremos do dia 29.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *23.6ºC* _(16h09)_
Temperatura Mínima: *18.7ºC* _(22h28)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *63%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *24.8 km/h ESE* _(12h55)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *20.5 km/h ESE* _(12h55)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *2.1 mm*
Máximo Rain Rate: *3.7 mm/h* - Só para terem ideia do quão fraca era a chuva


----------



## aikkoset (30 Mai 2011 às 13:25)

Boa tarde a todos!
Por Melres céu nublado com vento fraco T atual24.4º, cai neste momento alguns pingos de chuva.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2011 às 13:41)

boa tarde! cai agora um aguaceiro com pingas grossas  a ver se chega a acumular


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2011 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu nublado e vento moderado variável. Rajada máxima: *23.7 km/h*
*20.2ºC* e *88%*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2011 às 14:18)

Por Rio Tinto tempo abafado, céu com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Paula (30 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Boa tarde.
Por Braga, caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte pelas 3h da tarde. Há duas horas, trovejou e voltaram os aguaceiros. Por agora, céu nublado, com abertas.
Temp: 19ºC / Vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Boa Tarde! 

Dia passado na Maia, com alguns cumulus no horizonte, e aquelas que se aproximavam da área entravam logo em dissipação.

Em Canidelo, a máxima deu-se logo pela manhã, mais concretamente às _09h14_, com 21.2ºC.
Céu a ficar nublado com as dissipações de células, e vento moderado, tendo atingido os *33.9 km/h*, durante a tarde. 
*19.2ºC* e *83%*


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

Boas noites, 

por aqui um dia com alguma nebulosidade , nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical que cresceram mais no interior, durante a tarde alguma nortada foi sentida.

*Dados actuais
*
temp:16.3 ºc ( mínima *16.0 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.6 ºc* ) 

Vento NNW: 16Km/h ( rajada máxima 38Km/h/h de NW às 17:23)

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Estes últimos dias, quando prometia mais instabilidade, deixaram bastante a desejar por aqui, sobretudo em termos de precipitação acumulada.. melhores dias virão certamente...

Precipitação acumulada no sábado 28/05 : *0.5 mm*

Precipitação acumulada no Domingo 29/05: *3 mm*


----------



## Iceberg (30 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Que dia tropical por Braga !

Abafado, com chuvadas fortes e curtas, alguns trovões, e zonas molhadas alternando rapidamente com zonas a correr água por todo o lado. Assim aconteceu pelas 17h00, quando em pleno centro da cidade chovia a cântaros, e em São Vítor (freguesia limítrofe do centro) estava tudo seco.

Depois pelas 18h00 chuvada torrencial em Gualtar, mas que não me pareceu ter atingido o centro da cidade !

Agora à noite, notória a mudança de padrão para os próximos dias, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, proveniente do quadrante norte.

Mas para o próximo fim-de-semana, parece que a festa vai voltar, com duas bolsas de ar frio em altitude a aproximarem-se do continente, uma proveniente do leste da península e outra dos Açores.

Uma Primavera sem dúvida para mais tarde recordar !


----------



## Paula (30 Mai 2011 às 22:43)

Iceberg disse:


> Que dia tropical por Braga !
> 
> Abafado, com chuvadas fortes e curtas, alguns trovões, e zonas molhadas alternando rapidamente com zonas a correr água por todo o lado. Assim aconteceu pelas 17h00, quando em pleno centro da cidade chovia a cântaros, e em São Vítor (freguesia limítrofe do centro) estava tudo seco.
> 
> ...





Concordo e confirmo! 
Estive sempre pelo centro, e de manhã por Gualtar (onde choveu pouco e pelo que me disseram trovejou, o que não posso confirmar pois estava em aulas), e as alterações no tempo foram muitas. Que dia 

Temp. actual: 19ºC


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Iceberg disse:


> Que dia tropical por Braga !
> 
> Abafado, com chuvadas fortes e curtas, alguns trovões, e zonas molhadas alternando rapidamente com zonas a correr água por todo o lado. Assim aconteceu pelas 17h00, quando em pleno centro da cidade chovia a cântaros, e em São Vítor (freguesia limítrofe do centro) estava tudo seco.
> 
> ...





O pior cenário ocorreu sábado à tarde. Ainda não vi aqui qualquer referência ao que se passou na encosta do Bom Jesus na freguesia de Este S. Pedro. Brutal acumulação de granizo. 4/5 horas depois ainda havia gelo nos quintais... e derrepente tudo o que havia nos quintais, mas mesmo tudo, foi à vida.
Eu nessa altura estava na zona do continente onde, como aqui já foi dito, choveu muito, mas ali ao lado muita gente viu-se perante uma situação dramática. Segundo os habitantes locais há muitos anos que algo assim não acontecia. Pelo que sei a zona do Santuário também escapou, o pior foi mesmo em Este S. Pedro.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Mai 2011 às 01:14)

No que restou de domingo ainda acumulei um total de 3,2mm...mesmo assim pouca coisa...
O dia de hoje foi fazendo algumas caretas, mas nada de muito significativo...
Esta madrugada a temperatura bem mais agradável que em dias anteriores...
*
Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 16,3ºC
Humidade relativa: 78%
Pressão atmosférica: 1017,7hPa
Vento: fraco de Norte*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2011 às 07:12)

_Extremos do dia 30.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.2ºC* _(09h14)_
Temperatura Mínima: *17.3ºC* _(23h59)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *76%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *33.9 km/h SO* _(16h45)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *21.6 km/h SO* _(17h26)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2011 às 07:31)

Bom Dia! 

Manhã fresca, com mínima a chegar aos 15.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco (10 km/h) de O.
*16.0ºC* e *81%*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde! 

Começam a surgir as primeiras nuvens. Vento moderado (14 km/h) de SO.
*22.1ºC* e *53%*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.
Ainda estão *21.0ºC* e *43%*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2011 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 18.4 ºc ( mínima *13.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *24.0 ºc* )

Vento N: 17 Km/h

Humidade: 58 %

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 00:31)

_Extremos do dia 31.Maio.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *23.5ºC* _(15h55)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.1ºC* _(06h26)_

Humidade Máxima: *88%*
Humidade Mínima: *41%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *30.9 km/h SSO* _(16h43)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *20.9 km/h OSO* _(16h43)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------

